# Reit- & Haustiere und ihre Seltenheit



## Belphega (12. Mai 2009)

Weil der Eisbären-Thread grad raufgeschoben wurde, will ich nen Thread erstellen, der mir hoffentlich weiterhilft.
__

*Welche droppenden Haustiere und Reittiere habt ihr bislang schon droppen sehen?*

Fangen wir mal an..


*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
Ich war bestimmt schon 200x drinnen seit die Dropchance erhöht wurde - noch nie droppen sehn.

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
Jede Woche 2x drinne, pre-BC einmal wöchentlich geraidet. Noch nie droppen sehn.

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
gleich wie oben

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
Etwa 50x drin gewesen, nie gesehen.

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
Erst einmal überhaupt rumfliegen sehn - und nie droppen sehn.

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
Nie droppen sehn. Bestimmt 20-30x drin gewesen.

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
Einmal droppen sehn, hat aber der beschwörende Druide per Plündermeister für sich beansprucht.

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
Nie droppen sehn ^^ Lächerlich. Mindestens 20x getötet

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
Ebenfalls nie droppen sehen. Bestimmt 100x getötet.

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
Nie droppen sehn.

*Blauer Protodrache:*
Noch nichtmal rumfliegen sehn.

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
Nie gedropt obwohl ich Woche für Woche mit 2 Chars ein Ei geholt hab (:

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
Nichtmal den Mob zu Gesicht bekommen ^^

*Weißer Eisbär:*
Nach etwa 30 Beuteln gedropt.

*3.1-Mounts:*
noch keins gesehn.
___

*Phönixküken*
1x unter 50x gedropt

*Gruselkürbis*
zig mal dropen sehn :}

*Orakel-Pets*
Nie droppen sehn ^^
__


*Gings euch besser? (:*


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Bisher hatte ich mit verschiedenen Chars ..

- Den Zulianischen Tiger
- Den ZA Bären
- 2 Welpling-Haustiere (Rot und Schwarz)
- BaronMount
- Schildkröten Mount <3


----------



## Melih (12. Mai 2009)

Hippogryphenjunges 1 : 100 000

Trading card game


droppen sehen, als ich ein kleine packung wow karten geschenkt bekommen habe, da ich sowas nicht sammle wollt ich es eig wegschmeißen, doch da man sowas nicht macht wenn man es geschenkt bekommt, geöffnet und das ding war drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruselkürbis

5000 wegen dem Pet  beim Reiter gewesen, und am schluss beim Schlotterbeutel gedropt


hmmm..... mir fällt gerade nicht mehr ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kéksdose (12. Mai 2009)

der braufestwidder ist bei mir 2 mal gedropt und 1 dasPhönixküken aus TDM aber sonst nie was von seltenen mounts  oder pets gesehen


----------



## Natsumee (12. Mai 2009)

Das Baronmount: Dropchance 1:100
_noch nie dropen sehen_

Der Razhashi-Raptor: Dropchance 0,25%
noch nie dropen sehen (dropt aber^^)

Der zulanische Tiger: Dropchance 0,25%
_hab ich mit meinem Krieger_

Der weiße Falkenschreiter: Dropchance 2%
_noch nie gesehen_

Alars Asche: Dropchance 2%
_auch erst 1x gesehen_

Streitross von Attumen: Dropchance 1%
_1 gedropt aber verloren^^_

Anzu der Rabenfürst: Dropchance 1%
_nie gedropt_

Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder: Dropchance 5%
_oft gedropt leider immer verloren -.- (kodo ca 3x wider etwa 8x oder so)_

Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes: Dropchance 3,6%
_auch nie gedropt_

Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut
_Nie droppen sehn._

Blauer Protodrache:
_schon rumfliegen gesehen, nicht gedropt_

Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:
_Hab ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
_Nichtmal den Mob zu Gesicht bekommen ^^_

Weißer Eisbär:
_noch nie gemacht_

3.1-Mounts:
_nehme an meinst die schildkröte? laufen tausende rum^^_
___

Phönixküken
_schon paar mal gedropt hab ich mit 2 chars_

Gruselkürbis
_paar mal gedropt_

Orakel-Pets
_hab 2/4 (kack wurm und der weise vogel -.-" droppen immer wieder)_

habs einfach mal geklaut^^


----------



## Rygel (12. Mai 2009)

mit mounts habe ich s nicht so. zu viel zeit- und goldaufwand für meinen geschmack.



> *Phönixküken*
> 1x unter 50x gedropt
> 
> ...
> ...



das phönixküken kann man eigentlich ganz gut mit 2 mann aus der normalen TdM farmen. das wolvar-pet ist meines wissens nach ein gerücht (lootliste aus wowwiki). alle drop-pets (schlammling, drachen, glühwürmchen & co.) habe ich selbst erfarmt.


----------



## Stupidea24 (12. Mai 2009)

Äm 

Zügel des Kopflosen Reiter - Pferdes     <-- Meins    1mal gedropt, ich bekomms

Alas Asche                                         <-- schon oft gesehen, aber immer der gleiche Charakter

und bei allen anderen bin ich am farmen, aber nie droppen sehen


----------



## Belphega (12. Mai 2009)

Mit 2 Mann in TDM farmen is auch doof, da die alten heroics nachwievor die 1-tag-sperre habn.
Gleich wie bei anzu *seufz*


----------



## Waldschurke (12. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Weil der Eisbären-Thread grad raufgeschoben wurde, will ich nen Thread erstellen, der mir hoffentlich weiterhilft.
> __
> 
> *Welche droppenden Haustiere und Reittiere habt ihr bislang schon droppen sehen?*
> ...



Seit wann droppen die beim töten ??? kann mann doch nurn mit dem Quest event machen oder?


----------



## Stupidea24 (12. Mai 2009)

jop


----------



## Natsumee (12. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Mit 2 Mann in TDM farmen is auch doof, da die alten heroics nachwievor die 1-tag-sperre habn.
> Gleich wie bei anzu *seufz*




phönixkücken dropt auch auf nonhero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (12. Mai 2009)

@ Waldschurke: ja, nur zum Event.
Aber das isn Event im Blackrock - wie der Kopflose Reiter zu Halloween.
Muss man ständig Killen, eventuell dropt eins davon -.-

Beim ersten Braufest gabs den Widder gegen Marken.


----------



## Belphega (12. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aja, stimmt ja
ich hab jetz irgendwie an den schreiter gedacht ^^


----------



## Thornbearer (12. Mai 2009)

Weißes Eisbärenmount: Hab ich
Grüner Protodrache: Im ersten Ei geschlüpft

Das war sicherlich die Entschädigung für die Gefühlten 1.256.235.386.527.235 Farmruns durch Stratholme, die beiden Zuls und die diversen anderen Instanzen, aus denen ich mit leeren Beuteln kam.


----------



## Stupidea24 (12. Mai 2009)

Hm...ich glaube nicht das Blizzard eine "Entschädigungsvariable" eingebaut hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das war einfach wieder nur mal Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn dir das mit der Entschädigung mehr gefällt ^^ auch gut


----------



## Gnarak (12. Mai 2009)

Das Baronmount: Dropchance 1:100
noch nie dropen sehen

Der Razhashi-Raptor: Dropchance 0,25%
gesehen jup...

Der zulanische Tiger: Dropchance 0,25%
2x in Raids gedropt, na ja aber nicht für mich ^^

Der weiße Falkenschreiter: Dropchance 2%
noch nie gesehen

Alars Asche: Dropchance 2%
bisher nicht gedropt

Streitross von Attumen: Dropchance 1%
1 gedropt aber verloren

Anzu der Rabenfürst: Dropchance 1%
nie gedropt

Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder: Dropchance 5%
bis leider nein

Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes: Dropchance 3,6%
auch nie gedropt

Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut
schon 2x mal, aber geloost

Blauer Protodrache:
schon rumfliegen gesehen

Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:
nö 

Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
auch nö

Weißer Eisbär:
noch nie gemacht

3.1-Mounts:
Schldkröte schon oft gesehen

___
Feendrache schon in der Tasche ^^, ok kein Mount aber neues Pet

Phönixküken
leider bisher pech gehabt

Gruselkürbis
paar mal gedropt

Orakel-Pets
4 von 4, das hat bisher gut gedropt... warten auf den Drachen ^^


----------



## Thornbearer (12. Mai 2009)

Japp, gefällt mir sehr gut die Theorie mit der Entschädigung, gibt mir die Kraft, auch weiterhin mit meinem Twink durch Stratholme zu dackeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Topic: Im allerersten T-Utgarde run letzten November/Dezember ist der blaue Protodrachen gedroppt.... hatte nur leider kein Würfelglück.


----------



## Natsumee (12. Mai 2009)

aber mal ehrlich das EINZIGE mount das man als SELTEN bezeichnen kann ist Allars Asche


----------



## Belphega (12. Mai 2009)

Alars Asche ist nicht selten.
Die Leute gehn nur nicht mehr hin.
Und wenn Leute hingehn sind sie meistens zu blöd für die Bosstaktik.


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aber mal ehrlich das EINZIGE mount das man als SELTEN bezeichnen kann ist Allars Asche



Das hat doch eh Niemand..
Es existiert im Loot-Table, aber die Dropchance liegt sicher bei 0% damits niemand bekommt..

Wenns anders wär, dann hätts doch schon mal einer droppen sehen, nicht wahr?


----------



## Melih (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Das hat doch eh Niemand..
> Es existiert im Loot-Table, aber die Dropchance liegt sicher bei 0% damits niemand bekommt..
> 
> Wenns anders wär, dann hätts doch schon mal einer droppen sehen, nicht wahr?



Auf azhsara ally seite hat es ein Human mage der  beim Flugplatz in Dalaran immer damit rumposet o-0 (nicht ich mein nicht Leprabrea!)


----------



## Natsumee (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wenns anders wär, dann hätts doch schon mal einer droppen sehen, nicht wahr?



nein es ist das mount das am wenigsten dropt und soll auch so bleiben find ich

ich hab es 1x ibei den skettis gesehen auf unserem Server seit dem jedoch nie mehr, sieht sau geil aus mit dem feuerschweif da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stupidea24 (12. Mai 2009)

hm...bei mir rennt ein Alli auch mit Alars Asche rum. Also wird das wohl droppen ach ja und ein Hordler hats auch noch.


----------



## Baits (12. Mai 2009)

Ich enthalte mich mal von den andren Mounts da ich von denen eh "nur" Verseuchter,Schwarzer,Grüner Proto und das Baronmount habe.
Alar's Asche:1mal droppen  gesehen und unser Raidleader hats bekommen, leider verschimmelt der Char nun bei WotLK da unser Raidleader nun en Warry spielt(eher gesagt alter Raidleader 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wers wissen möchte: Name: Evenia; Servererenolde.
Garantiert 5-6VERSCHIEDENE Leute damit bei uns gesehen, könnte dran liegen das Perenolde so schön raidaktiv/raiderfolgreich war/ist (:


----------



## Melih (12. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich hab es 1x ibei den skettis gesehen auf unserem Server seit dem jedoch nie mehr, sieht *sau geil *aus mit dem *feuerschweif *da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du meinst aber nicht gerade das, was ich denke, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakhay (12. Mai 2009)

nach 30 Min. farmen blauen Welpling gehabt,

zulianischen Tiger bei zigtausend Leuten gesehen, aber nie droppen sehen.

blauer Proto hat Gildenkollege

zeitverlorenen Proto nur einmal gesehen, dass den jemand hat, ebenso wie Schildkrötenmount (vom angeln)

Orakel-Pets hab ich alle, außer Protowelpling, den hat aber meine Freundin und ihr Twink hat im ersten Ei den grünen Proto bekommen.


----------



## EisblockError (12. Mai 2009)

Ich hab jetzt 52 Haustiere aber bin zu faul irgendwas zu farmen.
Bin jetzt dabei Angeln hochzuskillen und ein paar mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Waaaas?

Ich dachte, noch niemand hatte den komischen Phoenix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE: Du hast den AQ Tor-öffnungs Skarabäus vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karsa (12. Mai 2009)

Auf Lordaeron gibts mindestens 2, die den Phönix haben.
Einen hat ein Troll namens Stiffler (oder so ähnlich). Den andern weiß ich nimmer.

Was ich aber erstaunlich finde: Die posen damit nicht ständig rum.^^


weißen Eisbär hab ich nach ca. 2 Monaten gehabt.
Braufestkodo zweimal gedroppt und einmal auch bekommen. Jeden Tag ungefähr 10 Mal gelegt (auswecheln mit Twinks ect.).
Ansonsten noch nie was droppen sehen.


----------



## SirCotare (12. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mal die Droprates überprüft und dann durchgerechnet, wie oft man den Boss killen muss um das jeweilige Mount sicher (99%) zu bekommen. Hier die wichtigsten Mounts:

*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1-2% (armory) - 1% (wowhead)


> Du musst 458.21 Mobs töten um eine 99% Chance auf einen (1) Drop zu haben.
> (Ausgehend von einer Droprate von 1%)!



*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 1-2% (armory) - 1% (wowhead)


> Du musst 458.21 Mobs töten um eine 99% Chance auf einen (1) Drop zu haben.
> (Ausgehend von einer Droprate von 1%)!



*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 1-2% (armory) - 0.6% (wowhead)


> Du musst 765.22 Mobs töten um eine 99% Chance auf einen (1) Drop zu haben.
> (Ausgehend von einer Droprate von 0.6%)!



*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 3-14% (armory) - 2% (wowhead)


> Du musst 227.95 Mobs töten um eine 99% Chance auf einen (1) Drop zu haben.
> (Ausgehend von einer Droprate von 2%)!



*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 1-2% (armory) - 1.6% (wowhead)


> Du musst 285.51 Mobs töten um eine 99% Chance auf einen (1) Drop zu haben.
> (Ausgehend von einer Droprate von 1.6%)!



*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1-2% (armory) - 0.7 (wowhead)


> Du musst 655.58 Mobs töten um eine 99% Chance auf einen (1) Drop zu haben.
> (Ausgehend von einer Droprate von 0.7%)!



*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1.1% (wowhead)


> Du musst 416.35 Mobs töten um eine 99% Chance auf einen (1) Drop zu haben.
> (Ausgehend von einer Droprate von 1.1%)!



*Braufestkodo:* Dropchance 1-2% (armory) - 4% (wowhead)


> Du musst 112.81 Mobs töten um eine 99% Chance auf einen (1) Drop zu haben.
> (Ausgehend von einer Droprate von 4%)!



*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 1-2% (armory) - 0.3 (wowhead)


> Du musst 1532.75 Mobs töten um eine 99% Chance auf einen (1) Drop zu haben.
> (Ausgehend von einer Droprate von 0.3%)!



Weitere könnt ihr ja gerne selber auf http://wow.3025-game.de/wann_droppt_mein_item_(rechner)/ berechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PartyGirl1 (12. Mai 2009)

Das Baronmount: Dropchance 1:100
Noch nie droppen sehn.

Der Razhashi-Raptor: Dropchance 0,25%
Noch nie droppen sehn.

Der zulanische Tiger: Dropchance 0,25%
gleich wie oben

Der weiße Falkenschreiter: Dropchance 2%
Noch nie droppen sehen

Alars Asche: Dropchance 2%
Hier bei uns auf Lothar hab ich den einmal rumfliegen sehen...Hat auch glaub ich nur ein Spieler...so geil das Teil^^

Streitross von Attumen: Dropchance 1%
Nie droppen sehn. Bestimmt 100x drin gewesen.

Anzu der Rabenfürst: Dropchance 1%
noch nie droppen sehen

Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder: Dropchance 5%
Kodo hab ich noch nie droppen sehen. Den Widder hab ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes: Dropchance 3,6%
Hab ich paar mal droppen sehn, aber nie bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut
Nie droppen sehn.

Blauer Protodrache:
schon öfter gesehen. Hab ihn aber selbst noch nicht droppen sehen.

Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:
Hab ich nach 4 Eiern bekommen *g*

Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
Nichtmal den Mob zu Gesicht bekommen ^^

Weißer Eisbär:
Nach etwa 10 Beuteln gedropt.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (12. Mai 2009)

ja, sprach part und flog auf al'ar mit dem magischen flusskrebs davon


----------



## Knifte (12. Mai 2009)

Alars Asche: ich bin bis jetzt nur ein Mal in der FDS gewesen und siehe da : der Phönix droppt    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Klopper kam dann aber beim Würfeln: den Flieger hat jemand bekommen der nicht mal die entsprechende Reitfähigkeit hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Entsprechend laut war dann auch der Aufschrei der restlichen Raidteilnehmer im TS, aber naja, dafür isses Würfeln halt da, man kann net alles haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Das einzige Raremount das ich habe ist der Eisbär, nach gefühlten 1000mal qusten, die anderen habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht droppen gesehen


----------



## Belphega (12. Mai 2009)

@Spectrales ich hab auch den Amanibären usw nicht drin (:
Die kann man nichtmehr bekommen. Ergo nimmer farmen. Ergo nimmer droppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (12. Mai 2009)

*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
Aus unsrer Gilde hat wollte das mal einer farmern, er war 300 mal drin und hats auch net
ein anderer member unsrer gilde ging zum spaß rein, weil er in der nähe war und ihn etwas veräppeln wollte ...
das mont ist bei ihm wirklich gedropped
er hat innerhalb von 4 tagen 3 seltene mounts bekommen: Baronmount, den zulianischen tiger, den zeitverlorenen proto
das war schon fast lächerlich.

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
droppen gesehen, aber zu low beim würfeln.

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
hab ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
auch droppen gesehen, wieder nox

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
hab ich auch ^^

*Weißer Eisbär:*
den hatte ich recht schnell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

außerdem hab ich noch den "Zwielichtdrachen" von satharion mit 3 adds, den ZA Bären, und die chopper hab ich mir bauen lassen


*Gruselkürbis*
auch den hab ich

*Orakel-Pets*
hab alle

den "strandkriecher" vom neuen angel daily hab ich auch schon
ein twink hat sogar die ratte aus der kanalisation gefischt.

die krokos vom bc angeldaily aus shattrath fehlen leider alle
den magischen flusskrebs hab ich auch noch


----------



## Murgul5 (12. Mai 2009)

Was ich jetzt aufzähl ist wirklich nicht erfunden! (Einige werdens vlt glauben, ist mir aber auch egal)
*
Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
Wurd mir 1 mal Weggewürfelt
*
Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
Wurde mir 2 mal Weggewürfelt
*
Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
Wurde mir 2 mal Weggewürfelt
*
Der weiße Falkenschreiter: *Dropchance 2%
Wurde mir 3 mal Weggewürfelt
*
Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
Noch nicht gesehen, finde den aber auch nicht allzu schön bzw. farme ihn nicht
*
Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
Noch nicht gedroppt
*
Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
Wurde mir 1 mal Weggewürfelt (Bin Druide^^)
*
Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
Braufestwidder 2007 mit den Marken gekauft, Kodo Wurde mir 1 mal Weggewürfelt
*
Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
Noch nicht droppen sehen
*
Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
Noch nicht droppen sehen

*Blauer Protodrache:*
Wurde mir 1 mal Weggewürfelt
*
Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
15. Ei mommentan im Beutel, alle Pets bis jetzt und Hundertjährige Eier^^

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
Nicht gesehen

*Weißer Eisbär:*
Habe mommentan nur ~30 ma die Q gemacht
*
Kriegsbär der Amani*
Mit einer Stamm 9 mal reingegangen, alle 9 hattens dann wurde er weggepatcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Bronzedrache*
Nach dem 5. run mit der Stamm hatte ich ihn dann auch als letztes^^

___
*
Phönixküken*
Wurde mir 1 ma Weggewürfelt ansonsten nicht gedroppt

*Gruselkürbis*
am letzten Tag noch bekommen^^


Jetzt farm ich alles, was geht nur noch alleine^^ weil mir sonst alles wieder weggewürfelt wird^^


----------



## Shurkien (12. Mai 2009)

Das Baronmount: Dropchance 1:100
Vor Droppchance erhöhung beim Leveln drin gewesen und bekommen

Der Razhashi-Raptor: Dropchance 0,25%
Gehen jede Woche zuzweit rein, einmal bekommen

Der zulanische Tiger: Dropchance 0,25%
Gleiche wie oben

Der weiße Falkenschreiter: Dropchance 2%
100Runs ca 20Dropps

Alars Asche: Dropchance 2%
1Droppen sehen hatte aber 5DKp zu wenig =/

Streitross von Attumen: Dropchance 1%
Nach über 900Runs niht einmal gesehen

Anzu der Rabenfürst: Dropchance 1%
1Run 1Drop 1bekommen

Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder: Dropchance 5%
Kodo gedroppt bekommen Widder vom Vorjahr gekauft

Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes: Dropchance 3,6%
gedroppt und bekommen

Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut
Nie droppen sehn.

Blauer Protodrache:
droppen sehen hatte ne 99 der andre ne 100, shit happens

Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:
Erstes Ei, wollte eigentlich die Haustiere.. Naja^^

Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
gesehen und bekommen

Weißer Eisbär:
2.Beutel



Phönixküken
1x unter 1000453745075345x

Gruselkürbis
bekommen^^

Orakel-Pets
alle 10Vorhanden :>


----------



## youngceaser (12. Mai 2009)

ihr könnt jetzt noch zig seiten drüber schreiben wann ihr was droppen sehen habt wann es bei euch gedropt ist es ist und bleibt einfach glück !


----------



## Phobius (12. Mai 2009)

Al'ar - Nur auf dem PTR in Shath gesehen.

Netherrakete (beide Versionen) - Nur in Videos / auf Bildern gesehen.

Qirajirmount - Nur in Videos / auf Bildern gesehen. Imho das wohl seltenste Mount, da es nur 1 Spieler pro Realm haben kann.

Reitschildkröte - Nur in Videos / auf Bildern gesehen (Hat nicht der eine Paladingsda von Ensidia das Viech?)

Spektraltiker - Nur in Videos / auf Bildern gesehen. 

TLPD (Zeitverlorener Protodrache) - Nur auf Videos / auf Bildern gesehen. (PTR - Flugroute + Kill + Loot, und nein, leider net von mir).

Winterquellfrostsäbler - Nur in Videos / auf Bildern gesehen. Hab es mal selber probiert aber nach 1 Woche wurd es mir zu langweilig mit dem Ruf farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nun Spiel ich Horde -> Komm net mehr ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zulanischer Tiger - Nur in Videos / auf Bildern gesehen.

So, das müssten dann von mir aus alle wirklich interessanten Mounts sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (12. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider zu langsam gewesen


----------



## mookuh (12. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> *Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
> Nie droppen sehn. Bestimmt 20-30x drin gewesen.
> 
> *Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
> ...



hab ich alles schon droppen sehen, doch leider hatte ich nie Würfelglück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der Gruselkürbis war das einzige was mir für den Erfolg "Finstere Berufung" und damit zum Titel noch gefehlt hat -.-


----------



## Rasgaar (12. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Mit 2 Mann in TDM farmen is auch doof, da die alten heroics nachwievor die 1-tag-sperre habn.
> Gleich wie bei anzu *seufz*



Geht auch non Hero... Mitbewohnerin wollte das Vieh mit ihrer damals 72er Priesterin.
1x rein -> gedropt... 
und ich war Wochenlang drin bis ich das Ding mal hatte...

Jetzt gehen wir regelmässig ZG für den Tiger, aber da haben wir weniger Glück =)


----------



## Nimeroth (12. Mai 2009)

Seit zwei Tagen hab ich das Schildkrötenmount, welches ich beim Angeln Skillen gefangen hab.
Das Baron-Mount hab ich nach weiss-der-Kuckuck wie vielen Runs noch nie gesehen (bessere Chance hin oder her).

Den weissen Falkenschreiter habe ich mit meinem damaligen Main bei meinem ersten Instanzgang in TdM Hero
bekommen.

Ansonsten hab ich auch eher Pech gehabt mit den Mounts/Pets :]

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Lisii (12. Mai 2009)

Ich hab schon ein wenig Glück gehabt. 

Bin stolze Besitzerin des weißen Falkenschreiters, Phnnixküken und der Kugel der Sindorei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den weißen Kriegseisbär hab ich nach 2 Wochen bekommen.
Den Braufestkodo hab ich auch, der ist eigentlich bei fast jedem Run gedroppt. 
Das Halloween-Event-Mount hab ich auch 2 mal droppen sehen, aber nie bekommen. Dafür aber das Pet. Und die Orakelpets hab ich auch schon alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (12. Mai 2009)

für das *Glühwürmchen *aus den Zangarmarschen habe ich exakt 999 Kills benötigt, dann war der Käfig drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spiele schon seit 04.2005 WOW, aber das *Baron Mount *habe ich persönlich auch noch nie droppen sehen, obwohl ich sicher mehr als 1x in der Instanz war.
Das große *schwarze Kriegsmammut *habe ich vor 3 Wochen bei Emalon droppen sehen, leider nicht hoch genug gewürfelt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hankbank (12. Mai 2009)

Hmmmm Hab das Baron mount nachn 33 run bekommen Zulanischer Tiger 17ter run und der eis bär nach den 73igen Beutel bekommen und das Phönixkücken beim ersten mal das war glaube ich an dem tag wo Tdm eingeführt wurde ^^


----------



## wlfbck (12. Mai 2009)

*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
Nie droppen sehen, aber auch nie gefarmt.

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
Ab und zu mal da, leider auch bis jetzt nicht.

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
siehe oben.

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
~25mal drin (zu zweit) jeder von uns hat jetzt einen.

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
2mal auf unserm Server vorhanden.

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
Auch nie gesehen, und da war ich echt oft drin.

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
3mal gedropt, dabei war ich gar nich so oft da. leider nicht gekriegt.

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
hab beide. die droppen wie verrückt.

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
einmal gesehen, aber war für nen kumpel.

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
hab ich. 2mal insg gesehen.

*Blauer Protodrache:*
hab ich.auch 2mal droppen sehen.

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
nie gedropt, oft gesehen.

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
auch inzwischen oft gesehen.

*Weißer Eisbär:*
dummes ding droppt einfach nich :-/

*3.1-Mounts:*
noch keins gesehn.
___

*Phönixküken*
hab ich auch schon oft gehabt. bestimmt jeder 7-8te run.

*Gruselkürbis*
unzählbar oft^^

*Orakel-Pets*
weiß nicht welche gemeint sind, wenn die aus den eiern: fast immer.


----------



## Lisii (12. Mai 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> für das *Glühwürmchen *aus den Zangarmarschen habe ich exakt 999 Kills benötigt, dann war der Käfig drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe, bei uns hatte mal ein Idiot das Glühwürmchen für 140 Gold reingestellt. Hatte wohl vergessen die 0 richtig zu drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich natürlich sofort zugeschlagen *gg*


----------



## Stevesteel (12. Mai 2009)

Lisii schrieb:


> Hehe, bei uns hatte mal ein Idiot das Glühwürmchen für 140 Gold reingestellt. Hatte wohl vergessen die 0 richtig zu drücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


GZ, das ist wirklich nen Schnäppchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azerak (12. Mai 2009)

Ross des kopflosen Reiters  -> mein Tauren Schami hats gekriegt ^.^
weißer Falkenschreiter ->  2 mal hero und gedroppt mein Krieger hat sich gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Phönixküken -> 2 mal gedroppt in einem Zeitraum von 3 Tagen 
Kugel der Sindorei ->  in den 3 Tagen 1 mal gedroppt ^^
Braufest-Viecher -> Kodo 0x , Widder 2x -> keins bekommen
Glühwürmchen auf Zangar -> 7 Mob beim questen ... habs aber verkauft wegen Flugmount usw ^^
ZA Tiger -> droppen sehen aber net gekriegt x'D
Schlotternachts Pet ->  jeder in meiner gruppe hats gekriegt das ist net wirklich selten

spektral tiger hat nen Paladin auf unserm Server... 1000€ oder pixel.. manche haben nen schuss..
Al'ar gibts bei uns auch ^^


@Shurkien... wunschdenken... schon allein deine Angabe bei Karazhan ~ das wären 17 Jahre die du es farmst bei tdm denk ich auch net das du da 100 tage lang auf hero durch bist  *g*  auch die restlichen angaben hören sich net gerade real an~


----------



## Megamage (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Das hat doch eh Niemand..
> Es existiert im Loot-Table, aber die Dropchance liegt sicher bei 0% damits niemand bekommt..
> 
> Wenns anders wär, dann hätts doch schon mal einer droppen sehen, nicht wahr?



Es Existiert! Mein...leider gebannter...Warri hatte sie.


----------



## Slow0110 (12. Mai 2009)

Kodo: 1x Meins
ca. 5 mal droppen sehen

Weißer Falkenschreiter: 0x Meins
ca. 3 mal droppen sehen

Attumen-Pferd: 0x Meins
ca. 2 mal droppen sehen

ZA-Tiger: 0x Meins
ca. 3 mal droppen sehen

ZA-Raptor: 0x Meins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ca. 1 mal droppen sehen

Eisbär: 1x Meins
öfters kann man den garnet droppen sehen xD

Sonstige Drachen:
Nix ausser dem Netherdrachen...
Pet´s sammle ic net so ;D


----------



## Cloze (12. Mai 2009)

Schattenaccount haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DegStaerian (12. Mai 2009)

Ich beschränke mich auf die Mounts die ich gesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
1x droppen gesehen, und auch bekommen. Dank meinen Gildenkollegen die wegen mir gepasst haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
1x droppen gesehen, Gildenkollege bekommen

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
1x droppen gesehen, Gildenkollegin bekommen

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
1x droppen gesehn

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
1x droppen gesehn 

*Blauer Protodrache:*
1x droppen gesehen


so long DegStaerian


----------



## Howjin15 (12. Mai 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> mit mounts habe ich s nicht so. zu viel zeit- und goldaufwand für meinen geschmack.
> 
> 
> 
> das phönixküken kann man eigentlich ganz gut mit 2 mann aus der normalen TdM farmen. das wolvar-pet ist meines wissens nach ein gerücht (lootliste aus wowwiki). alle drop-pets (schlammling, drachen, glühwürmchen & co.) habe ich selbst erfarmt.



TdM non hero zu zweit? pfft solo ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --> 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...rmale+instanzen


----------



## ChAzR (12. Mai 2009)

So meine Version =) habs einfach ma übernommen teils ^^

Das Baronmount: Dropchance 1:100
Jo war auch sau oft drin um Runenstoff zu farmen und halt n Mount run aber nie gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Razhashi-Raptor: Dropchance 0,25%
Ebenfalls...un ich war oft drin!

Der zulanische Tiger: Dropchance 0,25%
hab ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ihn 2 mal droppen sehn^^ das lustige daran war beim 1. ma hab ich ihn bekommen und die nächste id is er wieder drin gewesen ^^ also bin ich in der sache ein glückskind ^^

Der weiße Falkenschreiter: Dropchance 2%
leider noch nie in meinem loot table drin gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alars Asche: Dropchance 2%
2 mal von gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also vom drop^^ einmal hats n twink kollege aus meiner alten gilde bekommen -> Wowka ^^

Streitross von Attumen: Dropchance 1%
leider nein trotz farm runs

Anzu der Rabenfürst: Dropchance 1%
siehe Attumen^^

Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder: Dropchance 5%
Lass mich damit in ruh! jeden tag drin gewesen auch nix gesehn...!

Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes: Dropchance 3,6%
3x mal droppen sehn....aber loool blizzard?! Aeronis bekommt nix?! wtf ^^

Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut
+ 1x^^

Blauer Protodrache:
- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:
- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
gilden kolege hat ihn...ich nicht..naja^^

Weißer Eisbär:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dafür wurde ich von meinem kolegen geschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er so: "kennst du die daily wo man den weißen bären bekommen kann?" ich:"nee..geil ^^ wo?"
naja er mir gesagt wo ich mach sie un zack drin war er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.1-Mounts:
naja ein gildenkolege von mir hat 1x die angel ausgeworfen und sie war dran...!!!!!!!! >.<
und ich habe jetzt schon insgesamt 43 Angelstunden in dalaran verbracht für die ratte...also ich will net wissen wie lang ich brauch für die kröte
___

Phönixküken
1x ..leider mit meinem twink^^ hab ihn bekommen. okay twink is jetzt main 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruselkürbis
hab ich ^^ Nachtschrecken 2008 inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Orakel-Pets
hab eins weiß aber net mehr welches zu faul einzuloggen^^

so hoffe das war okay =)


----------



## Belsina5 (13. Mai 2009)

bei mir waren es mehr pets^^
2 pets vom angelquest (die ratte und der flusskrebs)
dann noch der gruselkürbis + q pido + frühlingshase 
grünflügelara
die orakel pets habe ich alle außer dem flugmount das will nicht droppen^^

und der brauhofwidder letztes jahr das wars auch schon


----------



## Dabow (13. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das Baron-Mount klasse,
den Zulianischen Tiger,
und den ZG Raptor ...

der Spaktraltiger ist auch klasse


----------



## fre_k (13. Mai 2009)

schöne vorlage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muss jedoch dazu sagen das ich nie seehr intensiv mounts gefarmt habe.

Baronmount: Dropchance 1:100
noch nie dropen sehen

Der Razhashi-Raptor: Dropchance 0,25%
noch nie dropen sehen

Der zulanische Tiger: Dropchance 0,25%
noch nie droppen sehen

(war ca 5x zg ^^)

Der weiße Falkenschreiter: Dropchance 2%
noch nie droppe sehen

(ca 15x tdm)

Alars Asche: Dropchance 2%
-.- nie droppen sehen... auf unsrem server gibts glaub ich 2... beide auf hordenseite die eine hat nen DK -.-'

Streitross von Attumen: Dropchance 1%
nie droppen sehen

(war so 30x drin)

Anzu der Rabenfürst: Dropchance 1%
noch nie den boss getötet xD

Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder: Dropchance 5%
da war ich am twink leveln ^^. war ca 8x drin. ca 3x gedropt.

Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes: Dropchance 3,6%
auch nie gedropt (ca 120 kills)

Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut
2x gedropt. das erste mal gewonnen (beide male im 10ner)

Blauer Protodrache:
schon rumfliegen gesehen, 1x gedropt (ca 8x turm). leider verwürfelt -.- der wo gewonnen hat meine dan noch eigentlich finde er den drachen gar net so schön und er werde ihn wohl net benutzen (tut er auch net -.- sehe den typen immer wider auf seinem alten mount...)

Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:
nie gedroppt, vergesse aber dauernd das ei zu kaufen xD

Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
Nichtmal den Mob zu Gesicht bekommen ^^ (oke ich auch net, aber hab ihn auch net gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Weißer Eisbär:
da war so n priester am leveln (ich xD) mache die quest. hm geil da ist n mount drin ^^. hat bestimmt jeder wen das bei der quest dropt ^^. später rausgefunden das der rar is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.1-Mounts:
nehme an meinst die schildkröte? sieht man öfters rumlaufen ^^. hab leider den angelskill noch net xD
___

Phönixküken
nie droppen sehen

Gruselkürbis
oooft gedropt...

Orakel-Pets
hab 2/4 (die 2 vögel ^^ need wurmding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Öle1 (13. Mai 2009)

Das Baronmount:
noch nicht einmal droppen sehen

Der Razhashi-Raptor: 
genauso

Der zulanische Tiger: 
auch

Der weiße Falkenschreiter: 
auch unendlich mal drin und kein mal droppen sehen

Alars Asche:
 2 mal droppen gesehen, aber kein mal bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Streitross von Attumen: 
1 mal droppen sehen, dudu hats bekommen

Anzu der Rabenfürst: 
selbe, dudu hats bekommen

Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder: 
nie gesehen

Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:
1 mal droppen sehen, nicht bekommen

Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut
Nie droppen sehn.

Blauer Protodrache:
n paar mal gesehen

Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:
noch nie im ei gehabt

Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
2 mal gesehen, einmal den mob gesehen, bin aber zu spät gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, flieg ständig die route ab aber nicht nochmal gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weißer Eisbär:
noch nie gedroppt

3.1-Mounts:
noch keins gesehn.
___

Phönixküken
kein mal gedroppt

Gruselkürbis
n paar mal droppen sehen und selber bekommen

Orakel-Pets
never seen


----------



## ink0gnito (13. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @Spectrales ich hab auch den Amanibären usw nicht drin (:
> Die kann man nichtmehr bekommen. Ergo nimmer farmen. Ergo nimmer droppen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Doch doch, den Amani Bären kann man weiterhin bekommen.
Woher diese gerüchte immer kommen oO
Er droppt nun halt, nix mehr mit vase unso.


----------



## Rygel (13. Mai 2009)

der *gruselkürbis* war letztenendes auch keine große nummer mehr: den konnte man später nämlich auch aus den gruselbeuteln von den gastwirten bekommen (statt wie ursprünglich ausschließlich von dem eventboss).

für den *magischen flusskrebs* habe ich auch nicht lang gebraucht. das schwierige daran war halt der hohe angelskill, der benötigt wurde, und die 345 anderen spieler, die die schwärme weggeangelt haben. das sollte mittlerweile etwas entspannter machbar sein.

wie siehts denn eingentlich mit den baby-murlocs aus? hat jemand so etwas und hat ne schöne geschichte dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## jamirro (13. Mai 2009)

Das Baronmount: Dropchance 1:100
noch nie dropen sehen - war nie da^^

Der Razhashi-Raptor: Dropchance 0,25%
noch nie dropen sehen - war nie da^^

Der zulanische Tiger: Dropchance 0,25%
noch nie dropen sehen - war nie da^^

Der weiße Falkenschreiter: Dropchance 2%
noch nie dropen sehen - war nie da^^

Alars Asche: Dropchance 2%
schon 2-3 mal gesehen

Streitross von Attumen: Dropchance 1%
1 gedropt aber verloren^^

Anzu der Rabenfürst: Dropchance 1%
1 x gedropt aber verloren

Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder: Dropchance 5%
nur rumlaufen gesehen

Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes: Dropchance 3,6%
x mal droppen gesehen - leider schattenaccount^^

Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut
wo gibts das?

Blauer Protodrache:
letztens gesehen

Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:
Hab ich leider noch nicht

Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
poser in dala zeigen den gerne - keine seltenheit

Weißer Eisbär:
häääää? blizzbärenbaby oder welcher?

3.1-Mounts:
mmmmhhh - hab keins mich langweilen dailys
___

Phönixküken
war nie hero wo der dropt

Gruselkürbis
x mal gedroppt - sogar schatti acc hats bekommen

Orakel-Pets
3x  protodrachenhaustier, weisse und normale mag ich nimmer sehen


----------



## Robi0603 (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich (Dudu) hatte mal mit nem Holy Pala und ihrem Freund nen Jäger zusammen ein paar inis gemacht.
Dann hat sie mich gefragt, ob ich den Rabenfürsten beschwören kann. Da es da ja ein Tolles Mount gibt. Ich konnte ihn aber nicht beschwören, aber da ich ja Hilfsbereit bin hatt ich dann die Questreihe gemacht um ihn beschwören zu können.... dann sind wir 2 wochen jeden tag in die Ini und es ist nie gedropt. Dann hatte ich eine Auszeit von Wow. So dann hatte ich mich dazu entschlossen den Server zuwechseln... doch bevor ich ihn wechseln wollte, hab ich den Pala angeschrieben ob wir nochmal in die Ini wollen... und was soll ich sagen erster Run seit Monaten und er ist gleich gedropt. Pala bedarf und wir beide haben gepasst... ich hab noch nie so nen Glücklichen Menschen gesehen.. sie hat sich stunden lang bei mir bedankt...

Schön wenn man wen Glücklich machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (13. Mai 2009)

*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
Nie droppen gesehen

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
Einmal droppen gesehen...aber verloren

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
Nie droppen gesehen

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
etwa zwei droppen mal gesehen aber gepasst weil hässlich

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
Nie droppen sehen, aber schon paar mal damit jemanden gesehen auf Pere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
Einmal droppen gesehen, aber verloren

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
Nie droppen gesehen

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
Nie droppen gesehen (aber 5 x jeden tag da gewesen mit diversen Chars)

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
Nie droppen gesehen..12345679789555 bestimmt getötet

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
Nie droppen sehn

*Blauer Protodrache:*
Nie droppen gesehen

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
Noch nie drin gehabt seit fast 4 Monaten

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
Nichtmal den Mob zu Gesicht bekommen ^^

*Weißer Eisbär:*
Habs aufgegeben

*3.1-Mounts:*
Bislang Schildkröte vergeblich geangelt aber nun einen Lebensvorrat Lachse auf der bank
___

*Phönixküken*
die droppen gesehen

*Gruselkürbis*
Paar mal droppen gesehen und irgendwan auch mal einen gewonnen
__

In Bezug auf Haustiere bin ich irgendwie erfolgreicher als in Bezug auf Mounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich hab den Roten und der Verseuchten Proto...wenigstens etwas^^


----------



## Disasterpiece (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab das Ross der Kopflosenreiters 1 mal dropen sehn und habs auch bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....war etwa 4 mal drin und beim 3ten mal hat ichs dann^^


----------



## .Côco (13. Mai 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Doch doch, den Amani Bären kann man weiterhin bekommen.
> Woher diese gerüchte immer kommen oO
> Er droppt nun halt, nix mehr mit vase unso.



LOL!

Nein den Kriegsbär der Amani wirst du nicht mehr kriegen wenn du ihn nicht hast. Das war ein 100% dropp wenn du den Timerun geschafft hast. Dafür droppen da jetzt irgendwelche anderen items hab ich mal gelesen. Aber kA welche...war seit dem patch nicht mehr da drin.

Davor allerdings zwei mal die woche um für die Stamm den bären zu farmen. Zwei sind leider leer aus gegangen......ich nicht^^


----------



## Anburak-G (13. Mai 2009)

*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
Einmal droppen sehen, nicht bekommen^^

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
50 Runs und nicht gesehen

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
das selbe wie oben

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
bestimmt 10 mal droppen sehen, nie bekommen

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
Nie gedroppt, hab den guten aber auch nur 2 mal gelegt^^

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
2 mal gedroppt, nicht bekommen

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
Fang ich jetzt erst mit Farmen an... Renne naber viele mit rum!

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
Täglich droppen sehen, nie bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
Einmal gedroppt nicht bekommen

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
Letzte ID bei Emma gedroppt

*Blauer Protodrache:*
Erster run und meiner^^ Aber seitdem nie wieder droppen sehen.

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
Freundin hängt seit 5 Wochen dran, ich hol mir erstmeinen Flachman^^

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
Mal die Leiche von ihm gesehen :-(

*Weißer Eisbär:*
50 beutel und nichts... Kumpel hat ihn in 20 Beuteln 2 mal bekommen (2 Chars)

*Phönixküken*
Oft genug gesehen und hab es selbst mit 2 Chars


----------



## Them Bones (13. Mai 2009)

Das Baron Mount: 
Noch kein mal droppen sehn. Spiele seit 2006 und war bestimmt schon mindestens 200x in Strath (farme es gezielt seit Ende BC)

Der Razhasi Raptor:
Farmen wir zu dritt (Pala, Schami, Mage) seit BC. Noch nie gedroppt.

Der zulanische Tiger:
Ist vor einer Woche gedroppt und ich hab ihn bekommen, ausgerechnet als unsere Schamanin nicht dabei war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weißer Falkenschreiter:
Hat jeder aus unserer 3er Grp. Das gilt auch fuer das Pet und die Taeuschungskugel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alars Asche:
Hab ich 2x gesehen auf meinem Server. Damals in Shat vor der Aldor Bank.

Streitross von Attumen:
2x droppen sehn, beim zweiten mal hab ich ihn gewonnen. Der Dudu, der Attumen getankt hatte, hat gepasst (LOL)

Anzu der Rabenfuerst:
Haben wir auch zu dritt gefarmt (Pala, Schami, Mage). Die Schamanin hat vor dem Boss auf ihren Dudu Twink geloggt, den Boss beschworen und dann wieder umgeloggt. Haben alle drei von uns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ross des kopflosen Reiters:
Hab ich im siebten Run bekommen, nach etlichen Umlogg auf Twink Aktionen. Mit einer 96 zu 93 beim Rollen gewonnen gegen meinen Hunter Gilden Kollegen.
(Der kotzt heute noch wenn ich aufmounte) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weißer Eisbaer:
War im ersten Beutel drin ( L O L)

Blauer Protodrache:
2x droppen sehn. 2x beim rollen verloren.

Gruener Protodrache:
Seit ein paar Monaten Eier gekauft. Noch kein einziges Mal drin. Dafuer alle Pets doppelt und dreifach o_o

Großes schwarzes Kriegsmammut:
Noch nie gesehen.

Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
Einmal auf dem Landeplatz in Dalaran gesehn.


----------



## Gast20180212 (13. Mai 2009)

bei einer freundin während des ziehens durch straholme ist ihr der gaul gedroppt.#
(leider nicht bekommen -.-)

dann hab ich in tdm(??) das phönix kücken bekommen
und beim questen im ödland den schwarzen drachen.

den roten hab mir im ah gekauft.

ansonsen hab noch nie iwas anderes wie den grünen baby drachen oder den weißen falkenschreiter droppen sehen,
leider.^^


----------



## Knuelle (13. Mai 2009)

Das Baronmount: Dropchance 1:100
_noch nie dropen sehen_

Der Razhashi-Raptor: Dropchance 0,25%
noch nie dropen sehen (dropt aber^^)

Der zulanische Tiger: Dropchance 0,25%
_gedroppt aber nicht bekommen_

Der weiße Falkenschreiter: Dropchance 2%
_noch nie gesehen_

Alars Asche: Dropchance 2%
_noch nie gesehen_

Streitross von Attumen: Dropchance 1%
_noch nie gedroppt_

Anzu der Rabenfürst: Dropchance 1%
_hab ich_

Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder: Dropchance 5%
_noch nie gedroppt_

Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes: Dropchance 3,6%
_gedroppt aber nie bekommen_

Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut
_gedroppt aber nicht bekommen_

Blauer Protodrache:
_2x gedroppt 2x nicht mitgewürfelt weilse von nem Kollegen reserviert waren_

Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:
_nie gesehen_

Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
_Mob gesehen aber weggeschnappt worden_

Weißer Eisbär:
_noch nie gemacht_

3.1-Mounts:
_nehme an meinst die schildkröte? laufen tausende rum^^_
___

Phönixküken
_schon paar mal gedropt _

Gruselkürbis
_hab ich_

Orakel-Pets
_noch nie gemacht_


----------



## Giden (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab ....

Blauer Proto gesehen

Alars asche hat ein freund von mir....

baron mount hab ich

grüner drache

es gibt also alle mount aus der datnebank...


----------



## gerdmobach (13. Mai 2009)

Das Baronmount: Dropchance 1:100
_noch nie dropen sehen_

Der Razhashi-Raptor: Dropchance 0,25%
noch nie dropen sehen 

Der zulanische Tiger: Dropchance 0,25%
_noch nie dropen sehen_
Der weiße Falkenschreiter: Dropchance 2%
_noch nie dropen gesehen_

Alars Asche: Dropchance 2%
_nein_

Streitross von Attumen: Dropchance 1%
_nein_

Anzu der Rabenfürst: Dropchance 1%
_nie gedropt_

Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder: Dropchance 5%
_oft gedropt leider immer verloren_

Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes: Dropchance 3,6%
_auch nie gedropt_

Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut
_Nie droppen sehn._

Blauer Protodrache:
_schon rumfliegen gesehen, nicht gedropt_

Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
_§ ma den Drachen gekillt nie dabei gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _

Weißer Eisbär:
_16 Beutel dann hatte ich ihn_

3.1-Mounts:
_nehme an meinst die schildkröte? Ich Angle seit 2,5 Wochen wie blöde und nix_

Phönixküken
_hab ich_

Gruselkürbis
_hab ich auch_

Orakel-Pets
_hab 3/4 Schlange Vogel und Drache_



_Nicht aufgeben nur nicht aufgeben_


----------



## Devilyn (13. Mai 2009)

Streitross von Attumen: Dropchance 1%
Nie droppen sehn. Bestimmt 20-30x drin gewesen.

Hab ich^^ Einmal dropn sehn mit meiner Ex Deffi Nachtelfe bekommen^^

Hät ich gewusst das ich die nimmer Zogge hät nich drum gewürfelt naja what eva^^


----------



## Rygel (13. Mai 2009)

Them schrieb:


> Anzu der Rabenfuerst:
> Haben wir auch zu dritt gefarmt (Pala, Schami, Mage). Die Schamanin hat vor dem Boss auf ihren Dudu Twink geloggt, den Boss beschworen und dann wieder umgeloggt. Haben alle drei von uns.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klingt gut. ihr habt per druide beschworen, dann umgeloggt und dann den boss gelegt? greift er nicht nach dem beschwören an? wie lange habt ihr für die aktion gebraucht? ist es noch möglich den rabenfürst zu beschwören? (und wenn ja: wie oft? einmal pro tag, oder?)


----------



## Nicglush (13. Mai 2009)

hab letzte woche beim Großen schwarzen Kriegsmammut (Emalon) erstmal ne 1 gewürfelt -.- xD
den blauen Protodrachen hab ich nach ca 25 runs bekommen (1. drop bei mir... das schwert ist in den 24 davor auch nie gedroppt und dann gleich beides bekommen >.<)
und auf nem char, den ich nicht mehr spiele hab ich das  Ross des Kopflosen Reiters

achja, der Ekelhafte Schlammling fehlt in der Liste. Den hab ich beim ersten Schleim (östliche Pestländer) auf Level 56 bekommen xD (dropchance ähnlich low wie viele andere pets...)


----------



## quik'Silver (13. Mai 2009)

gerdmobach schrieb:


> Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
> _§ ma den Drachen gekillt nie dabei gehabt
> 
> 
> ...



Aus dem "§" schließe ich einfach mal ne 3, weils ja direkt drüber liegt auf der tasta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und du solltest nichts rumerzählen. Der Drache droppt sich selbst zu 100%. 
Und wenn du ihn 3 mal gekillt hättest, wärst sicher 4 Wochen in den Sturmgipfeln gestanden ...


----------



## Them Bones (13. Mai 2009)

@ Rygel

Das ging ganz einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir drei stellen uns vor den Eingang des Raums wo der Rabenfuerst beschworen wird. Die Schamanin loggt auf ihren Dudu (der schon in der Grp war und vor der Ini steht). Der Dudu laeuft in den Raum, beschwoert den Boss (geht nur wenn der Dudu auch die Epic Fluggestalt Quest gemacht hat) und loggt wieder um auf ihren Schami. 
Der Boss greift nicht sofort an sobald man ihn beschwoert sondern kraechzt noch einen langen Text runter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sobald er fertig ist mit seinem Monolog steht er einfach da und man kann ihn angreifen.
Wie in jeder Hero hat man nach dem Kill eine ID und kann dann erst am naechsten Tag wieder rein und ja man kann ihn immer noch beschwoeren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Them Bones (13. Mai 2009)

Them schrieb:


> @ Rygel
> 
> Das ging ganz einfach.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rygel (13. Mai 2009)

Them schrieb:


> @ Rygel
> 
> Das ging ganz einfach.
> 
> ...



danke dir. ist denn die questreihe um die epische fluggestalt überhaupt noch im spiel enthalten? ich habe zwar den nötigen druiden, allerdings habe ich noch keine Q gesehen/bekommen/angenommen.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (13. Mai 2009)

Das Baronmount: Dropchance 1:100
nie

Der Razhashi-Raptor: Dropchance 0,25%
nie

Der zulanische Tiger: Dropchance 0,25%
nie

Der weiße Falkenschreiter: Dropchance 2%
gedroppt aber nicht bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alars Asche: Dropchance 2%
haben auch blackmoore 2 leute baer auch nie gedroppt

Streitross von Attumen: Dropchance 1%
rund 200 runs wenn man die von meinen 2 chars und meinen freunden zusammenzählt....BEI KEINEM GEDROPPT!!!!

Anzu der Rabenfürst: Dropchance 1%
nie den boss gekillt xD

Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder: Dropchance 5%
keinen bekommen aber oft genug gedroppt

Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes: Dropchance 3,6%
2x gedroppt...nicht bekommen

Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut
wo droppt das?! xD

Blauer Protodrache:
auch nicht gedroppt aber schon paar mal gesehn

Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:
genauso wie beim blauen

Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
nie den mob gesehn^^

Weißer Eisbär:
nie gemacht

3.1-Mounts:
?!
___

Phönixküken
nicht gesehn

Gruselkürbis
hatte ich 4x mit meinem main und 2x mit twink xDD

Orakel-Pets
nicht gemacht^^


----------



## Panaku (13. Mai 2009)

ZG-mounts nie gedroppt obwohl schon ein paar mal drinen gewesen

Blauer Proto : nie gedroppt

Phönixkücken: 1x drin gewesen und bekommen *freu*

Großes Kriegsmammut: nie gedroppt

TdM-mount: nie gedroppt aber nur 1x drin gewesen

Rabenfürst: ein paar mal drin gewesen aber nie gedroppt


----------



## Eruator (13. Mai 2009)

Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut
hat einmal bei mir gedroppt und ich habe es mit einer 100 bekommen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Them Bones (13. Mai 2009)

Hmm wo die Dudu Quest fuer die Epische Flugform in der Scherbenwelt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Aber sie muesste noch im Spiel drin sein.^^
Ich mein auch, dass du die Quest auf jeden Fall zuende gemacht haben musst, denn dann bekommst du ein Item was dir erst ermoeglicht den Rabenfuersten zu beschwoeren.


----------



## Fleischerin (13. Mai 2009)

*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
Hab keins aber auf meinem Server gibt es viele allis damit.

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
Kenne nur 2 die es haben.

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
Im Bg íst einer damit und aufm server 2-3

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
Pfui... Ja gibts den einen oder anderen gefühlte 30 auf alli seite bei uns.

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
Ja gesehen. Der acc wurde verkauft bei ebay vor addon ging für 250 oder 300 weg lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
2-3 auf alli seite bei uns.

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
erstaunlich viele in letzter zeit gesehen gute 5-6 leute.

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
Droppen sehen, hatte es aber vom vorjahr.

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
Reiten tun es einige, bei uns auch nicht gedropt oft drinnen gewessen.

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
Ka.

*Blauer Protodrache:*
Noch nichtmal rumfliegen sehn.

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
-

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
-

*Weißer Eisbär:*
-

*3.1-Mounts:*
noch keins gesehn.

-------------
Aq Mount typ hat bei uns zur horde gewechselt also auch keiner aufm server mehr...


----------



## Clunck (13. Mai 2009)

*Welche droppenden Haustiere und Reittiere habt ihr bislang schon droppen sehen?*

Fangen wir mal an..


*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
mit dem dk aber hunter warte ich schon +50 runs

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
3 mal aber nie für mich 

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
hab ich solo gemacht als bm mit mana saugen

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
hab ich mit dk da gehts solo

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
gibts 5-6 mal auf Azshara 2 mal droppen sehen hatt nen grüner Hexer gewonnen mit ner 93 -_-

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
Nie

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
6 mal mit 3 chars gesehen und 1 mal bekommen.

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
jo Widder & Kodo mit Hunter Widder mit Dk auch 

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
nein nichts gesehen von obwohl mit 2 chats täglich 5 mal 

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
2 mal 

*Blauer Protodrache:*
jo 1 mal gibt über viele bei uns.

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
nie aber gibt auch viele & ich hab meinen Schwarzen

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
jo gesehen und gelegt mages hatts gekommen weils nur 280 ist.

*Weißer Eisbär:*
scheiss ich drauf

*3.1-Mounts:*
turtel selbst am angeln
___

*Phönixküken*
4x mit dk hunter ka

*Gruselkürbis*
zig mal dropen sehn :}

*Orakel-Pets*
hab alle 4 & die Cobra schon 5 mal.
__


----------



## Knuelle (13. Mai 2009)

Them schrieb:


> Hmm wo die Dudu Quest fuer die Epische Flugform in der Scherbenwelt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Aber sie muesste noch im Spiel drin sein.^^
> Ich mein auch, dass du die Quest auf jeden Fall zuende gemacht haben musst, denn dann bekommst du ein Item was dir erst ermoeglicht den Rabenfuersten zu beschwoeren.



Soweit ich weiss wurde die Questreihe komplett rausgepatcht und man kann sich die epic fluggestalt so kaufen. Desweiteren meine ich gelesen zu haben das nur Dudus die die Questreihe gemacht haben den Vogel beschwören können also die ganzen neu hochgezogegenen können es nicht. Aber verbessert mich wenn was falsch ist.


Gruss Knuelle


----------



## Knuelle (13. Mai 2009)

Clunck schrieb:


> *Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
> jo Widder & Kodo mit Hunter Widder mit Dk auch
> 
> 
> __



Irre ich mich oder  ist das Addon erst nach dem Braufest erschienen? Also wenn ja dann kann den DK keinen Kodo/WIdder haben ^^.

Angaben sind aber ohne Gewähr.

Gruss Knuelle


----------



## Syneia (13. Mai 2009)

@*Belphega zuwinkt*, auch Blutkessel, aber Alliseite.^^
*

Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
Mit einem Char hab ich nach dem 2. oder 3. Besuch bekommen - war eigentlich wg. Runenstoff drin und nebenbei den Baron immer gelegt - und zack droppt es. Mit dem anderen Char war ich genau deshalb danach x mal drin und es sollte bis heute noch nicht sein. Was lernt man daraus? Wenn man etwas nicht will, bekommt man es - wenn man etwas unbedingt will, droppt es garantiert nicht.^^

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
Seit Ewigkeiten hinterher. Inzwischen farme ich es meist solo (fast) jede ID. Das wird wohl nie für mich droppen, während ich schon Ende letzten Jahres Dks bei uns auf dem Server damit herumlaufen sehe...Ein einziges Mal habe ich den Raptor droppen sehen, aber natürlich war ich nicht der glückliche Gewinner - deshalb gehe ich auch nur noch solo rein.

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
Nie droppen sehen, farme ich aber im Vgl. zum Raptor selten.

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
Sehe ich öfters herumlaufen, nie selbst droppen sehen, evtl. 30x drin gewesen.

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
2 Hordler auf meinem Server hatten/haben es. Selbst noch nie droppen sehen, war aber seit gut einem Jahr auch nicht mehr drin.

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
Sicher 50 Mal gelegt, nie droppen sehen.

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
Nie droppen sehen, war aber relativ wenig drin. Ein bis 2 Chars schon damit herumlaufen sehen.

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
Sehe damit einige Leute herumlaufen, selbst nie groß drin gewesen.

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
Gesehen ja, zumindest letztes Jahr zum Event in Wow-Pause.

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
Never.

*Blauer Protodrache:*
Nö.

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
Aus den Eiern schlüpft nie das, was ich will.^^

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
Schon jemand damit gesehen, selbst nie gesichtet.

*Weißer Eisbär:*
Nö.

*Gings euch besser? (:*
Kaum, vor allem Zul Gurub scheint ein Fluch für mich zu sein. :*(


----------



## Rygel (13. Mai 2009)

Knuelle schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss wurde die Questreihe komplett rausgepatcht und man kann sich die epic fluggestalt so kaufen. Desweiteren meine ich gelesen zu haben das nur Dudus die die Questreihe gemacht haben den Vogel beschwören können also die ganzen neu hochgezogegenen können es nicht. Aber verbessert mich wenn was falsch ist.
> 
> 
> Gruss Knuelle



die questreihe ist noch im spiel. ein Q-geber namens loganaar gibt sie dem druiden in moonglade wenn man 70 ist und eine reitfähigkeit von 300 vorweisen kann (sprich: die 5000 muss man schon gezahlt haben). quest heißt "morthis flügelraunen". eben angenommen. dann werde ich mich mal auf die lange reise machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. wünscht mir (drop)glück!


----------



## Rygel (14. Mai 2009)

sooo, 5000G ärmer und 3 spielstunden weiter habe ich die questreihe um die epische druidenflugform bis zur letzten erledigt. nun muss ich nur noch ruf steigern um die heroischen sethekkhallen betreten zu können. was passiert wenn ich den boss beschwöre, die Q erledige und abgebe? habe ich dann nie wieder die chance den rabenfürsten zu beschwören? oder behält man die fähigkeit zum beschwören auch noch wenn man die Q einmal erledigt hat und die epische flugform damit bekommen hat?


----------



## Hishabye (14. Mai 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> sooo, 5000G ärmer und 3 spielstunden weiter habe ich die questreihe um die epische druidenflugform bis zur letzten erledigt. nun muss ich nur noch ruf steigern um die heroischen sethekkhallen betreten zu können. was passiert wenn ich den boss beschwöre, die Q erledige und abgebe? habe ich dann nie wieder die chance den rabenfürsten zu beschwören? oder behält man die fähigkeit zum beschwören auch noch wenn man die Q einmal erledigt hat und die epische flugform damit bekommen hat?




Du darfst ihn immer und immer wieder beschwören =)


----------



## Alohajoe (14. Mai 2009)

Hab alle Pets von den Orakeln; ansonsten hab ich keins von den Mounts oder Pets jemals droppen sehen.
Wenn mein Druide 80 und ein wenig besser ausgestattet ist, werd ich mal Sethekk und Strat farmen gehen. Evtl. auch Attumen, mal gucken wie weit man da zu zweit kommt.

@Rygel: Du erhältst für die Quest 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Damit kannst du Anzu immer wieder beschwören.
Aber Achtung: das Teil befindet sich am Schlüsselbund!  Hab mir nen Wolf gesucht, weil ich immer in den normalen Taschen geguckt habe.


----------



## Sharwen (14. Mai 2009)

Also die einzigen Dropmounts, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe:

1x das große schwarze Kriegsmammut aus Archavons Kammer

2x den blauen Protodrachen, das 1. Mal mit meiner Alli-DK auf Perenolde, das 2. Mal mit meiner Pala auf Die Silberne Hand, 
mit ihr hab ichs dann wohl auch als Heilerlob bekommen. Bin mit meinem Freund (Tank) fast 2 Wochen lang reingerannt wegen seinem Tankschwert (das wollte irgendwie nicht droppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 
Naja, dann haben wir halt wie üblich Skadi gelegt. Mein Freund noch so "und jetzt droppt der Drache". Zack da war er und ich hatte die besten Würfel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für mich eindeutig das schönste Flugmount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~undead~ (14. Mai 2009)

Das Baronmount: Dropchance 1:100
Habe in Strat meinen Ruf von Wohlwollend auf Ehrf. gebracht... war auch sonst noch viele male drin (Ca. 60-70x) ---> Nie gedropped



Alars Asche: Dropchance 2%
Nur einmal mit lvl 80 wegen dem Erfolg in FdS gewesen.... schon ist das Mount gedroppt... und ich würfel ne 7 !!!!!  :-(

Streitross von Attumen: Dropchance 1%
war teilweise mit 2 Chars jede Woche in Kara...  insg. gute 70 Besuche -> Nie droppen gesehen

Anzu der Rabenfürst: Dropchance 1%
ca. 20-30x den Zusatzboss beschworen -> Nie droppen sehen



Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder: Dropchance 5%
*Ausrast* Hab den Boss am Tag mindestens 20x gekillt !!!! insg. also weit über 100x und ich hab den nichtmal droppen sehen !!!

Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes: Dropchance 3,6%
*Ausrast2* War da ebenfalls wegen dem Pet und den Erfolgen mindestens 20x am Tag drin -> Also auch über 100x und ebenfalls nichteinmal droppen sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut
1x droppen gesehen und wieder ne Niete gewürfelt :-(

Blauer Protodrache:
20x Boss gekillt -> Nie gedropped

Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:
Seit nem halben Jahr jede Woche das Ei am ausbrüten -> Nix außer Kleinvieh und stinkendes Eidotter

Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
nachdem ich gelesen habe das die Spawnzeit bis zu 70Stunden betragen kann werd ich den Mob auch nicht suchen gehen...

Weißer Eisbär:
nie die quest gemacht *ggg*





Fazit:
Über die angegebenen Dropchancen lässt sich (wie in vielen anderen Themane und Beiträgen) streiten. Es gibt Leute inmeiner Gilde die holen sich einmal das Ei, warten 7 Tage und haben den grünen Pornodrachen. Und dann gibt es welche *ich* die laufen 100x Strat, brüten 30 Eier aus, killen den Kopflosen reiter über 100x und über 100x diesen Braufestboss und es passier rein garnichts !!!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (14. Mai 2009)

~undead~ schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Über die angegebenen Dropchancen lässt sich (wie in vielen anderen Themane und Beiträgen) streiten. Es gibt Leute inmeiner Gilde die holen sich einmal das Ei, warten 7 Tage und haben den grünen Pornodrachen. Und dann gibt es welche *ich* die laufen 100x Strat, brüten 30 Eier aus, killen den Kopflosen reiter über 100x und über 100x diesen Braufestboss und es passier rein garnichts !!!



kann man nur so unterschreiben.


----------



## Galatheya (14. Mai 2009)

So, jetzt will ich als Sammler auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben ^^

*Das Baronmount*

Ja ich hab es. Der Boss-Counter in der Achievement-Statistik sagt es wäre beim 25ten Run seit Droppchance-Erhöhung gedroppt. Allerdings hab ich nicht gezählt wie oft ich davor drin war...  Ich wills ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wissen. ^^ 

*Schneller Razzashiraptor*

Endlich bekommen nach über 55 Runs. (Gezählt seitdem ich 80 geworden bin. Vor WotLK war ich natürlich auch wie ne Besessene drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

*Schneller zulianischer Tiger*

Gleich viele Runs wie beim Raptor, aber bislang kein Erfolg =(   Also immer weiter ganz brav jede ID rein.

*Al'ars Asche*

Leider noch nicht, auch niemals droppen sehen. Ich weiß auch nur von maximal 2 Leuten auf meinem Server die es haben.

*Attumens Pferdchen*

Auch noch nie droppen sehen... Und das nach einer recht aktiven BC-Zeit in Kara (2 Chars, nahezu jede ID mitgenommen) und allen IDs seit ich 80 bin.

*Rabenfürst*

Jaa meiner =) nach ca. 3 Monaten jeden Tag Sethekk (auch seit LV 80) und unzähligen Malen zu BC Zeiten. (Bin Druidin)

*Schneller Weißer Falkenschreiter*

Auch meins ^^ Ironischer Weise musste ich nachdem ich meinen bekommen hab mit meinem Freund nur ca 4 Mal noch rein, da hatte er seinen auch... 

*Braufestkodo / Widder*

Beide meins. Den Widder hab ich beim ersten Braufest noch mühsam zusammengefarmt. (kann daher auch den Langsamen mein Eigen nennen) Für den Kodo hatt ich dann ne Stammgruppe, in der wir dann sämtliche Twinks durchgewechselt haben um den Boss fast 20 mal am Tag zu rufen.

*Pferdchen vom Kopflosen Reiter*

Keine Ahnung wie oft ich den gelegt hab, müssen schon weit über 150 Mal gewesen sein. Und nichtmal ein kleines Häärchen hab ich von dem Vieh gesehen. =(

*Großes Schwarzes Kriegsmammut*

Noch nie droppen sehen.

*Blauer Protodrache *

Meins =) Nach 42 Runs war er meiner. Der der bei Durchlauf 24 gedroppt ist wurde mir weggewürfelt. Und auch wie beim Falkenschreiter: 2, 3 Runs später droppte er auch für meinen Freund...    Manchmal fühl ich mich ein wenig verarscht ^^

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen*

Noch nicht...   Aber mag wer vllt nen Madenhacker haben? *seufz*

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache*

Ich such ihn seit 3 Monaten in jeder freien Minute... Vyragosa hab ich schon 8 mal erlegt, nur von ihm noch nichtmal ne Leiche gesehen...

*Weißer Eisbär*

Meins =)

*Blauer Drache / Azurdrache*

Wurde anscheinend bislang in diesem Thread vergessen. Ich hab keinen davon und auch nicht droppen sehen.

*3.1-Mounts*

Jo Schildkröte direkt am Mittwoch geangelt (nach ner halben Ewigkeit) 
Was zählt denn sonst noch so als 3.1 Mount? Bei denen vom Turnier sammel ich zuerst für den Hippogreifen (130/250) hab also noch keines vom dort.
Kann man den blauen Drachenfalken auch dazurechnen? Dank Schildi hab ich ihn nämlich endlich =)


Bei den Pets ist es wohl kürzer aufzuzählen welche noch fehlen ^^ 
(Murlocs, TCG und Co. lass ich einfach mal außen vor) 

- Die Kinderwochen-Ratte
- Phönixküken
- Versengter Stein (Sonnenwendfest, droppt bei Ahune)#
- Alle 4 Krokos von der Angeldaily =(
- Die Krabbe aus der neuen Angeldaily 
- Die Turnierpets. Momentan brauch ich die Marken ja für den Hippogreifen ^^ (einfach mal das AH beobachten, man muss sie ja nciht selber per Marken kaufen ^^)



Gruß von Cenwen, die Todeskrallen =)


----------



## Sethia (14. Mai 2009)

Na dann beteilige ich mich auch ma...

Das Baronmount: nie droppen sehen
Der Razhashi-Raptor: nie droppen sehen
Der zulanische Tiger: nie droppen sehen
Der weiße Falkenschreiter: nie droppen sehen
Alars Asche: nie droppen sehen
Streitross von Attumen: nie droppen sehen
Anzu der Rabenfürst: nie droppen sehen
Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder: nie droppen sehen
Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:  nie droppen sehen
Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut: nie droppen sehen
Blauer Protodrache: nie droppen sehen
Zügel des grünen Protodrachen: nie droppen sehen
Zeitverlorener Protodrache: nie droppen sehen
Weißer Eisbär: nie droppen sehen
Phönixküken: nie droppen sehen
Gruselkürbis: nie droppen sehen
Orakel-Pets: nie droppen sehen
Alle anderen Nicht-Standard-Mounts: nie droppen sehen ^^

Wow, ich bin ein Kind des Glückes! Hrhrhr...


----------



## ~undead~ (14. Mai 2009)

@Sethia:

Sicher das du auch WoW spielst und nicht HdRo oder Diablo ??? :-)


----------



## Sethia (14. Mai 2009)

Hrhrhr... komisch, das fragte ich mich auch.

Nein im Ernst, hab noch nie was droppen sehen... muss aber gestehen, bin auch nicht auf der Suche nach besonderen Mounts. Mir genügen noch die ollen Standard-Dinger.

Die Suche nach dem Besonderen beginnt sicher irgendwann, bin ja erst nen Jahr dabei und bin noch mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt. *g


----------



## Nania (14. Mai 2009)

Das Baronmount: Dropchance 1:100
Sehr oft schon drin, nicht einmal gesehen, einer aus meiner Gilde war über 300 mal drin, bis er es gesehen hat

Der Razhashi-Raptor: Dropchance 0,25%
Nie gesehen, war aber auch nur selten drin

Der zulanische Tiger: Dropchance 0,25%
siehe oben, auch nie gesehen

Der weiße Falkenschreiter: Dropchance 2%
auch nie gesehen

Alars Asche: Dropchance 2%
War sehr häufig drin, aber nie gesehen

Streitross von Attumen: Dropchance 1%
Bestimmt 30 mal drin, auch nie gesehen

Anzu der Rabenfürst: Dropchance 1%
War leider nie drin

Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder: Dropchance 5%
Braufestkodo: Nie gesehen
Braufestwidder: Hab ich 

Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes: Dropchance 3,6%
Hab ich. Habs aber zweimal droppen sehen, glaube ich

Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut
Einmal droppen sehen, aber nicht bekommen

Blauer Protodrache:
Oft gesehen, aber haben tu ich ihn nicht

Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:
Auch noch nie gedroppt

Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
Hab den noch nie droppen gesehen

Weißer Eisbär:
Quest noch nicht gemacht

3.1-Mounts:
noch keins gesehn.
___

Phönixküken
Nie gesehen

Gruselkürbis
Mindestens 3x gesehen, aber nie bekommen

Orakel-Pets
Zwei hab ich.


----------



## Rantja (14. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Das hat doch eh Niemand..
> Es existiert im Loot-Table, aber die Dropchance liegt sicher bei 0% damits niemand bekommt..
> 
> Wenns anders wär, dann hätts doch schon mal einer droppen sehen, nicht wahr?



Hat bei uns auf Gilneas zumindest ein untoter Schurke, der flog damals damit durch Shatt. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob der noch spielt.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2009)

*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
Bei meinem Freund dropen sehen - der war ca 45x drin.

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
Schon zweimal - hab auch einen :>

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
Auch schon gesehn ^^

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
Nie droppen sehen - fliegen aber ein Haufen Leute damit rum.

*Blauer Protodrache:*
Einmal dropen und eine Menge davon in Dalaran gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
Auch schon ein paar mal in Nordend gesehen - bei mir leider noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
Gesehen... als er tot war ._.


Die beiden die ich unbedingt haben möchte sind der grüne Proto und der zG Raptor :<
Aber die die man haben will dropen irgendwie echt nie ^-^


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Mai 2009)

1. mal tdm mim dk und das hier bekommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 it


----------



## Kamar (14. Mai 2009)

Mounts:
Schneller Zulianischer Tiger - Meins
Anzu der Rabenfürst - gedropt, aber den dudu überlassen (mit mein hexer)
Azurblauer Drache (heist der so? Naja jedenfalls der von Malygos10) - gedropt, nicht bekommen


Pets:
Phönixküken - 3 mal gedropt, davon 1 mal bekommen
Alle 4 Orakel Pets
Gruselkürbis - 2 mal dropen sehen, hate aber schon im event (mit mein hexer)


----------



## Bodog (14. Mai 2009)

Das Baronmount: Dropchance 1:100
*Noch nie drinnen - Noch nie droppen gesehen*

Der Razhashi-Raptor: Dropchance 0,25%
*Noch nie droppen gesehen*

Der zulanische Tiger: Dropchance 0,25%
*Noch nie droppen gesehen*

Der weiße Falkenschreiter: Dropchance 2%
*Noch nie droppen gesehen*

Alars Asche: Dropchance 2%
*Noch nie droppen gesehen*

Streitross von Attumen: Dropchance 1%
*Noch nie droppen gesehen
*
Anzu der Rabenfürst: Dropchance 1%
*Noch nie droppen gesehen*

Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder: Dropchance 5%
*Hab ich, kann ihn mir aber kaufen - Kodo droppen gesehen*

Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes: Dropchance 3,6%
*Droppen sehen*

Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut
*Nie droppen sehn
*
Blauer Protodrache:
*Noch nie gedroppt aber gesehen*

Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:
*Sammel die Eier nicht*

Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
*Gerade selber am farmen - noch nie gesehen*

Weißer Eisbär:
*Noch nie gedroppt*

3.1-Mounts:
*noch keins gesehn*
___

Phönixküken
*Noch nie gedroppt*

Gruselkürbis
*Hab ich selber
*
Orakel-Pets
*Nie droppen sehn*


----------



## evidenz (14. Mai 2009)

Also damals als ich noch gespielt hatte, war ich 1mal beim Baron das Mount ist gedroppt und ich habs bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war halt Glück. Seitdem war ich mit einem Freund bestimmt geschätzte 80 mal drinne und es ist nie mehr gedroppt.

Der weiße Falkenschreiter: Dropchance 2%
Einmal droppen sehen aber mit 1 Punkt verloren -.-


----------



## Pontifexmax (15. Mai 2009)

Ich beginn mit Angeln am Fjord ->> Reitschildkröte droppt

Mein Sohn geht Stratholme mit seinem Magier zum ersten Mal allein wegen Skelettpferd --> Skelettpferd droppt.

Er geht Braufest in die Tiefen --> Braufestkodo droppt


So siehts aus. Glück halt.


----------



## Fürst Illidan Sturmgrimm (11. April 2010)

Also ich habe folgende:

Ross von Baron Totenschwur
Weißer Falkenschreiter
Zügel des Mammuts aus Archavons Kammer
Rostiger Protodrache
Eisenbeschlagener Protodrache

Ich hab 45 Kills über Kael´thas in Tempest Keep und hab die Asche nie droppen sehen. ABER:

Die Dropchance wurde seid April (es wurde vermutet das es ein Aprilscherz war, ist aber Tatsache) von Al´ars Asche von 0,2% auf 8% angehoben. Ich farm die Asche seid 1 Woche auch wieder mit 7 anderen Leuten zusammen, auf EU-Teldrassil hab ich sie schon bei 10 Leuten gesehen, wie oft es sie wirklich schon gibt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Gerti (11. April 2010)

*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
Auch noch nie gesehen-
*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
1x gesehen.

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
noch nicht droppen gesehen

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
1x gesehen

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
Keinmal gesehen.

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
Nie droppen sehn. Bestimmt 20-30x drin gewesen.

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
1x gesehen bei meinem einzigen Kill von dem Boss.

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
3x meine ich

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
2x

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
3x

*Blauer Protodrache:*
Hab ich auch nicht.

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
Kann mir garkein Ei holen

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
mein Bruder hatte den nach 15mins "farmen"

*Weißer Eisbär:*
hatte nur ~10 Beutel und da war nichts drinne.

*3.1-Mounts:*
noch keins gesehn.
___

*Phönixküken*
ca 7 oder 8 gesehen

*Gruselkürbis*
recht oft gesehen.


----------



## LRushl (11. April 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Das Baronmount: Dropchance 1:100
_noch nie dropen sehen_

Der Razhashi-Raptor: Dropchance 0,25%
noch nie dropen sehen

Der zulanische Tiger: Dropchance 0,25%
_noch nie dropen sehen
_
Der weiße Falkenschreiter: Dropchance 2%
_noch nie dropen sehen
_
Alars Asche: Dropchance 2%
_noch nie dropen sehen haben aber ca 7-10 leute auf meinem server
_
Streitross von Attumen: Dropchance 1%
_hab ich mit meinem twink dk_

Anzu der Rabenfürst: Dropchance 1%
_noch nie dropen sehen
_
Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder: Dropchance 5%
_leider nur den widder bekommen (bin ally) kodo aber auch schon öfter gedropt_

Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes: Dropchance 3,6%
_noch nie dropen sehen
_
Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut
_einmal dropen sehen_

Blauer Protodrache:
_is mir auch einmal mim dk gedropt aber nicht bekommen_

Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:
_hab ich aufgegeben^^
_
Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
_2 mal leiche gesehen_

Weißer Eisbär:
_hatte ich nach ca 2 wochen_
[/font]


----------



## Magic! (11. April 2010)

*Der zulanische Tiger**, war einmal zg und direkt gedroppt und habs gewonnen =)
Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut 2 mal droppen sehen einmal meins =)*


----------



## Kremlin (11. April 2010)

*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
 War schon oft drinne, aber nie gesehen.
*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
 Nie gesehen.

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
 Nie gesehen.

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
 Nie gesehen.

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
 Nie gesehen.

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
 War zwar oft dort, allerdings nie gesehen.

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
 Nie gesehen.

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
 1 mal droppen sehen und bekommen. (Kodo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
 Nie gesehen.

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
 1x

*Blauer Protodrache:*
 Nie gesehen.

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
 Hatte immer das doofe Protodrachenpet. <.<

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
Gesehen. Allerdings war er da schon tot.
*Weißer Eisbär:*
 Hatte schon viele Beutel, allerdings nie das Mount.


----------



## Renox110 (11. April 2010)

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter: *

Stammgruppe, zweiter Run, Dropp


----------



## Shaila (11. April 2010)

*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100

Nie droppen gesehen, noch nie wirklich effektiv gefarmt.

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%

Ebenfalls: Nie droppen gesehen.

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%

Nie droppen gesehen.

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%

Sehr sehr oft drin, nie droppen gesehen.

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%

Einmal droppen gesehen.

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%

Einmal droppen gesehen.

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%

Nie droppen sehen.

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%

Habe ich.

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%

Nie droppen sehen.

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*

Habe ich.

*Blauer Protodrache:*

Nie droppen sehen.

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*

Habe ich.

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*

Nie gesehen.

*Weißer Eisbär:*

Verzweiflung.

*3.1-Mounts:*

Was für ein Ding ?
___

*Phönixküken*

8x droppen gesehen.

*Gruselkürbis*

Hab ich.

*Orakel-Pets*

Habe ich Alle.


----------



## Zangoran (11. April 2010)

*Das Baronmount:* 
ca 30x drin gewesen, 1x gedroppt und bekommen

*Streitross von Attumen:* 
1x zu BC Zeiten gesehen aber nicht bekommen

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:*
oft genug getötet aber nie droppen sehen

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
3x droppen sehen und gleich beim ersten mal AK bekommen mit ner 88

*Blauer Protodrache:*
1x droppen sehen und mit 99 zu 100 verloren

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
nach 3 oder 4 monaten 1x bekommen

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
1x gesehen aber da war er schon tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So far 
Zangoran


----------



## Dokagero (11. April 2010)

Hab einmal das schwarze Mammut aus AK25er gesehen (damals als Koralon raus kam), aber leider nicht gewonnen


----------



## Niesehiese (11. April 2010)

An dem Tag do tdm grad raus kam direkt reingegangen Phönixküken gesehen und bekommen =)
Attumens Pferd noch nie gesehn obwohl ich in bc zeiten mind. über 50 mal drin war un zu zeiten von wotlk war ich auchmind. 10 mal drin udn nie gesehen


----------



## Laxera (11. April 2010)

hm...

ich habe - mit magierin - das ross von atumen (einmal reingegangen nach BC (als ich gerade 80 war) und BING 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ebenfalls mit magierin hab ich: braufestkodo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit priesterin: Braufestwidder

sonst? ging es mir ähnlich (einige hab ich droppen sehen (z.B. kopfloser reiter das mount) aber nie bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX


----------



## Stevster (11. April 2010)

*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
Nie wirklich gefarmt

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
Seit 4 Monaten zu jedem ID Reset am farmen... ohne Erfolg

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
gleich wie oben

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
Twink hats

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
Erst einmal überhaupt rumfliegen sehn - und nie droppen sehn.

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
Wird auch gefarmt mit jeder ID

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
Einmal droppen sehn, aber nicht gewonnen

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
Kodo hat mein Main und der Widder hatn Twink

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
Paar mal gedroppt... und immer die LowGear Naps haben gewonnen

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
Twink =/

*Blauer Protodrache:*
1x gedroppt, und frischer 80er ohne Epic fliegen gewinnts -.-

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
Nie gedropt obwohl ich Woche für Woche mit 2 Chars ein Ei geholt hab (:

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
Nichtmal den Mob zu Gesicht bekommen ^^

*Weißer Eisbär:*
Mit 3 Chars nach jeweils 2-3 Wochen ca

*3.1-Mounts:*
Schildkröte am PatchTag (Als sie reinkam) zufällig bekommen
___

*Phönixküken*
Paarmal gedroppt doch immer zu wenig gewürfelt

*Gruselkürbis*
Mit 3 Chars Besitzer

*Orakel-Pets*
Nur der doofe Proto fehlt noch


----------



## Kamakas93 (11. April 2010)

Hab den weißen Falkenschreiter und das Kara Mount beim erstenmal farmen bekommen. Den rest schon fliegen gesehen aber nie droppen sehen.


----------



## TheGui (11. April 2010)

ich hab mit meinem alten Mage mal den Falkenschreiter bekommen... und sonst nie glück bei sowas gehabt ^^

bis auf den Eisbär aus dem beutel, und dem schwarzen Kriegsmammut das ich an nen Gildenkollegen der Mounts sammelt verschenkt hab.


----------



## lordtheseiko (11. April 2010)

Phönixküken ist beim 3- run gedroppt,
der Falkenschreiter beim 10. etwa*
Al'ar hatten wir auch glück, 1x gedroppt
BraufestKodo/Widder häufig gedroppt*
Eisbär 1x droppen sehen



*- habe ich


----------



## Rudi TD (11. April 2010)

Habe den Braufestwidder, aber nicht per dropp, sondern noch vom ersten Braufest, über die Marken gekauft.



TheGui schrieb:


> ich hab mit meinem alten Mage mal den Falkenschreiter bekommen... und sonst nie glück bei sowas gehabt ^^
> 
> bis auf den Eisbär aus dem beutel, und dem schwarzen Kriegsmammut das ich an nen Gildenkollegen der Mounts sammelt verschenkt hab.



Bist wircklich arm dran. ^^


----------



## Kalesia (11. April 2010)

alars asche haben auf unserm server ca 3-4 leute, also isser möglich^^


----------



## lordxanatos (11. April 2010)

Fürst schrieb:


> Ich hab 45 Kills über Kael´thas in Tempest Keep und hab die Asche nie droppen sehen. ABER:
> 
> Die Dropchance wurde seid April (es wurde vermutet das es ein Aprilscherz war, ist aber Tatsache) von Al´ars Asche von 0,2% auf 8% angehoben. Ich farm die Asche seid 1 Woche auch wieder mit 7 anderen Leuten zusammen, auf EU-Teldrassil hab ich sie schon bei 10 Leuten gesehen, wie oft es sie wirklich schon gibt weiß ich nicht.



gibts da nen beleg für? post pls
wenn ja weis ich schon wo ich demnächst 100k gold für ausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druidiri (11. April 2010)

Das Baronmount: Dropchance 1:100Vor Droppchance


-


Der Razhashi-Raptor: Dropchance 0,25%
-

Der zulanische Tiger: Dropchance 0,25%
-

Der weiße Falkenschreiter: Dropchance 2%
-

Alars Asche: Dropchance 2%
-

Streitross von Attumen: Dropchance 1%
-

Anzu der Rabenfürst: Dropchance 1%
-

Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder: Dropchance 5%
-

Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes: Dropchance 3,6%
jaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut
3 mal droppen sehen, einmal rollen gewonnen, pm gibts ausversehn nem andren ders dann behält ...-.-

Blauer Protodrache:
jepp beim ersten mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:
-

Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
-

Weißer Eisbär:
-



Phönixküken
-

Gruselkürbis
jepp  auch oft droppen sehen

Orakel-Pets
ka wieviele ich davon hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KilJael (11. April 2010)

lordxanatos schrieb:


> gibts da nen beleg für? post pls
> wenn ja weis ich schon wo ich demnächst 100k gold für ausgeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



100k? bei uns macht einer nen Raid wo er selbst die Asche nimmt, aber 20k rnd verteilt


----------



## Pesi (11. April 2010)

So bei mir sieht es so aus:

*Welche droppenden Haustiere und Reittiere habt ihr bislang schon droppen sehen?*


*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
Mit Krieger beim ca. 40. Run bekommen. Mit Mage beim 373. Run. Und dann einmal meine Freundin Strath gezogen und beim ersten Run gedropt.

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
Jede Woche 2x drin. Noch nie droppen sehn.

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
gleich wie oben

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
Ca. 40 Runs. 5 mal Gedropt

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
Erst 3 mal gelegt. kein Drop.

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
5 Runs kein drop.

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
Hab den Ruf nicht

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
2 mal widder droppen sehn und 1 mal kodo, Widder ist meiner

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
3 mal gedropt, und beim letzten drop gewonnen

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
schon 6 mal droppen sehn und nie gewonnen. 

*Blauer Protodrache:*
Einmal gedropt und verwürfelt

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
Nur ab und an das ei gekauft und irgenwann war er drin

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
Einmal mit Krieger und einmal mit Mage gelegt.

*Weißer Eisbär:*
Nach ca. 20 Beutel hat ich ihn, 2 tage später erneut mit dem gleichen char im beutel gehabt.



*
*


----------



## Arkox (11. April 2010)

*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
Nach ~140x bekommen.

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
Unregelmäßig, aber häufig versucht, nie gedropt.

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
Ebenfalls.

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
Schon in BC jeden Tag gefarmt, mittlerweile immer mal wieder, viele die ich kenne haben ihn, ich hab ihn noch nicht droppen sehn.

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
Oft rumfliegen sehn, meinerseits nie Kael'Thas besucht.

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
Einmal droppen sehn, nicht bekommen, ansonsten bei gefühlten 50-60x nicht mehr gesehn.

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
Einmal das Event gemacht, natürlich nicht gedropt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
Den Braufestkodo hab ich schon mindestens 4x droppen sehn, den Widder öfter, ersteren besitze ich - Allerdings auch ~100-150x gekillt

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
Nach ~70x hab ichs aufgegeben, nie gedropt.

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
Einmal droppen sehn, schön, dass es gierige Plündermeister gibt =.=

*Blauer Protodrache:*
Öfter rumfliegen gesehn, oft gekillt, nie gedropt.

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
Das Ei hab ich mir unregelmäßig mal geholt, aber nie gesehn - Kenne viele, die ihn beim ersten Ei hatten.

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
Der Mythos schlechthin für mich. 2 Monate lang mind. 3x pro Woche 2-3 Stunden gesucht, die andern rar-mobs in SG alle mind. 3-4x gesehn und gekillt.

*Weißer Eisbär:*
Selten gemacht, nie gedropt, oft gesehn, kenne einige, die es nach ~150x noch immer mit der Daily versuchen.

*3.1-Mounts:*
Die Schildkröte oft gesehn, als Angler aber nie bekommen.
___

*Phönixküken*
Nie gedropt, oft gesehn.

*Gruselkürbis*
Dropt ständig, natürlich auch für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Orakel-Pets*
Hab alle, selber allerdings nur 2 bekommen, die andern vom Freund geschenkt bekommen, der hatte die zu Hauf auf Lager.


----------



## lordxanatos (11. April 2010)

KilJael schrieb:


> 100k? bei uns macht einer nen Raid wo er selbst die Asche nimmt, aber 20k rnd verteilt



du musst nur ersma genug leute finden die für 20k mitgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


100k is der anreiz halt nunmal größer, aber wieviel genau schaut man dann, sollte die droprate tatsächlich mittlerweile bei über 5% liegen mach ichs vllt mal, wenn nicht hab ich da kb zu


----------



## Funkydiddy (11. April 2010)

Ich hab noch nichts davon droppen sehen ausser Das Große Schwarzekriegsmammut hab ich 2mal gesehen und habs 2mal bekommen(Ja normal Erwürfelt)
Also hab ich ihn mit 2 Chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (11. April 2010)

celion schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was für ein server? vllt. war das ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyrian (11. April 2010)

Als ich das Erste mal den Raptor boss gelegt habe ist gleich das Mount gedroppt, und ich habe es auch sofort bekommen.

Den Blauen Protodrachen habe ich auch einmal droppen sehen, jedoch war das die zweite oder dritte HC von mir, und das erste mal Turm und ich dachte mir "Du kannst noch nicht schnell fliegen, mach ich mal Gier, wird schon nochmal droppen..."   ...von Wegen >_>

Ansonsten alle Mounts schonmal rumlaufen gesehn außer dem Zeitverlorenen Protodrachen und der Asche von Al'ar (dessen dropchangse btw 0,002 % beträgt und es damit das Seltenste Mount im Spiel ist.)


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (11. April 2010)

Der ZA Tiger droppt seit über einem Jahr mit 1%. Hab das Vieh 1,5 Jahre lang gefarmt (BC und LK) und dann ist er bei der alten Droppchance von 0,1% einmal gedroppt. 2 Monate später kam Patch 3.1 und somit war dann auch die Droprate auf 1% rauf gesetzt und mittlerweile vergeht kein Tag wo man in Dalaran nicht mindestens 10 Leute damit sieht -.-


----------



## Tan (11. April 2010)

*Das Baronmount: Dropchance 1:100*

Najo, so 20x in strat baron in classic drin gewesen für die hunter t0 Schuhe, aber nie gedroppt. Neulich so 10x drin gewesen für Ruf mit Schurke, muss nochn paar, vl droppts ja.


*Der Razhashi-Raptor: Dropchance 0,25%*

Mitm Hunter zu Classic einige mal drin gewesen, nie gedroppt. Geh mit Frisch 80 mit Krieger (also zu Naxx Zeiten..) mitm lvl 60er Pala zusamm rein, der mir verspricht net aufs Mount zu würfeln: Uuuuuuuuuund: Er droppt! Beim ersten Mal!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Der zulanische Tiger: Dropchance 0,25%*

Kein Drop


*Der weiße Falkenschreiter: Dropchance 2%*

Damals ewig oft dadrin gewesen mitm Enhanc Shami fürs Trinket -> kein Drop


*Alars Asche: Dropchance 2%*

Uf, so, ham den kael da nur angetryt, nie gelegt

*
Streitross von Attumen: Dropchance 1%*

Einmal gedroppt, net bekommen (mit Hunter ganz am Anfang von BC)


*Anzu der Rabenfürst: Dropchance 1%*

Nie probiert

*
Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder: Dropchance 5%*

Nö


*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes: Dropchance 3,6%*

Ewig fürn Kürbis drin gewesen, nie gedroppt


*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*

1x gedroppt, net bekommen


*Blauer Protodrache:*
-

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
-

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
-

*Weißer Eisbär:*
-

*Schwarzen Drachendingsda aus Obsi 10er:*

Hab ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brokulus (11. April 2010)

Belphega schrieb:


> Weil der Eisbären-Thread grad raufgeschoben wurde, will ich nen Thread erstellen, der mir hoffentlich weiterhilft.
> 
> 
> *Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
> Nichtmal den Mob zu Gesicht bekommen ^^



Ist auch kein Wunder, denn das Mount dropt zu 100%, nur der Mob ist das seltene daran.

Ich hab das Mount nach 4 Tagen dann bekommen.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (11. April 2010)

*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
Ca 25 kills kein dropp

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
ca 15kills nochnicht droppen sehen.

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
gleich wie oben. (einer aus meiner gilde hat ihn beim ersten try bekommen.

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
ca 20runs einmal droppen sehen...zu bc zeiten ich hab ihn aber verloren.

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
Hab den boss 2mal getötet natürlich kein dropp. hab ihn ca 3mal ingame gesehen.

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
10kills 1 dropp. farme ihn aber seit neustens solo da hatte ich noch kein Glück.

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
Hab ich nichtmal getötet.

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
Schon oft droppen sehen. sowohl widder als auch kodo. hab den widder bekommen.

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
ca 70mal getötet ein drop. nicht bekommen.

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
Einmal droppen sehen und verloren.

*Blauer Protodrache:*
nie droppen sehen

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
Nie gedropt aber ich kauf die eier nicht regelmäßig

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
Nichtmal den Mob zu Gesicht bekommen ^^

*Weißer Eisbär:*
Nie gedroppt dann wurde es mir zu dumm die dailies zu machen (nach paar monaten.)

Den schwarzen Drachen aus obsi3D 10er hab ich beim ersten kill bekommen
___


*Phönixküken*
Warri: hat ihn beim 3. kill bekommen, schami beim 1.

*Gruselkürbis*
zig mal dropen sehn :}

*Orakel-Pets*
Jede Woche im Ei (mit ein paar ausnahmen)


----------



## BlizzLord (11. April 2010)

Ich hab nur den blauen Protodrachen das wars auch schon wieder.


----------



## lordxanatos (11. April 2010)

eisbär:
das war vor ca 14 monaten die allererste daily die ich je gemacht habe, und er war direkt drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


großes schwarzes: gefühlte 15 mal droppen sehen, nie bekommen
manchmal auch 2x/run bei ehemals 3 bossen(als es tora noch net gab)
eventmounts: nie gesehen, die liebesrakete wollte bei mir einfach nicht droppen, brauch die aus stylegründen! tauren+liebesgott+rakete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefühlte 120 kills
aber dank dem neuesten patch werd ich die nie wieder so oft killen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (11. April 2010)

*Welche droppenden Haustiere und Reittiere habt ihr bislang schon droppen sehen?*

Fangen wir mal an..

.

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
2 Chars ehrfürchtig und 2 Chars auf dem Weg dahin(respektvoll), noch nie droppen sehen 

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
gleich wie oben

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
Etwa 20x drin gewesen, nie gesehen.

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
Erst einmal überhaupt rumfliegen sehn - und nie droppen sehn. <genauso

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
Nie droppen sehn. Gehe jede Woche rein.

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
Hab ich

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
Ebenfalls nie droppen sehen. Bestimmt 100x getötet. < Ebenso

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
Nie droppen sehn. <Ebenso

*Blauer Protodrache:*
Noch nichtmal rumfliegen sehn. <2mal droppen sehn

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
Hab ihn mit einem Char 2 mal bekommen, andre Chars holen wöchentlich ihr Ei und sammeln Hundertjährige Eier

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
Hab ihn (14.12.08 gefangen)

*Weißer Eisbär:*
Nach etwa 30 Beuteln gedropt.  < Hab ihn mit jedem Char der dorthin kann
___

*Phönixküken*
1x unter 50x gedropt < ---ähnlich

*Gruselkürbis*
zig mal dropen sehn :} ----jopp

*Orakel-Pets*
Nie droppen sehn ^^ ------hm?
__
Razzashijungtier:
ein Char komplett von Null auf ehrfürchtig Zandalar, nie gesehen, ein andrer Char hats 4~5mal gefunden



guter Thread, ich dachte schon, mich hasst Blizz. Aber dich auch. 



Rygel schrieb:


> das wolvar-pet ist meines wissens nach ein gerücht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab ich, mit andren Chars das Orakeljunge, wirds am Kindertagding wieder geben.


----------



## Cicer (11. April 2010)

*Anzu:* Bekomme ich als Mage wohl nie -.-

*Baronmount: *Dropchance 1:100
100x drin nie gedropped^^

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
NAch ~30 runs gedroppt bekommen 

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
Nach ~30 runs noch nicht gedropped

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
26x drin und bekommen

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
Sehe ich oft in dala fliegen, aber wars noch nicht farmen

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
~20x drin nie gedropped

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
Hab ich

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
Gedropped gesehn und nicht bekommen

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
rund 5-6x droppen sehn und nie bekommen

*Blauer Protodrache:*
3x gesehn 3x verloren

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
Seit november nie was drin

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
4x tot gesehn

*Weißer Eisbär:*
Seit November nie bekommen, mache täglich die daily
___

*Phönixküken*
3x gesehn in 26 runs

*Gruselkürbis*
Oft genug gesehn und bekommen

*Orakel-Pets*
Alle schon mehrfach bekommen


----------



## Ava (11. April 2010)

*Welche droppenden Haustiere und Reittiere habt ihr bislang schon droppen sehen?*

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
Hab ich, zufällig gedropt als ich nem kumpel beim tiger farmrun geholfen hab^^

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
Nie gesehn

*Stratholme Baron Mount*: Dropchance 1%
Hab ich, nach genau 67 kills isses gedropt

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
Nie gesehn

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
kenne 2 Leute auf meinem Server die einen haben, selber bei beiden drops leider keine Zeit gehabt zum mitraiden :<

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
1x droppen sehn, mit ner 86 gegen 88 verloren :/

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
Hab ich beide, inklusive dem 60% Widder vom ersten Braufest ( ~50 runs für den kodo)

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
geschätzte 100 kills, nie droppen sehn

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
2x droppen sehn, nie bekommen, is eh n hässliches Vieh :-D

*Blauer Protodrache:*
noch nie droppen gesehn

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
nach nem halben Jahr aufgegeben, kenne aber 2 dies haben

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
hab nen Undead damit gesehn, selbst aber weder drop noch das Vieh gesehn^^

*Weißer Eisbär:*
Noch nie gemacht
___

*Phönixküken*
1-2x gesehn, nicht bekommen

*Gruselkürbis*
geschätzte 10x liegen gelassen weil keiner in der farmgruppe das ding mehr haben wollte^^

*Orakel-Pets*
denke damit sind die aus den eiern gemeint...joa desöfteren gesehn, proto welpe nur 1x


----------



## Marcney (11. April 2010)

Das Baronmount: Dropchance 1:100
_noch nie dropen sehen_

Der Razhashi-Raptor: Dropchance 0,25%
noch nie dropen sehen 

Der zulanische Tiger: Dropchance 0,25%
noch nie

Der weiße Falkenschreiter: Dropchance 2%
_noch nie gesehen_

Alars Asche: Dropchance 2%
_nie_

Streitross von Attumen: Dropchance 1%
_1 mal_

Anzu der Rabenfürst: Dropchance 1%
_nie _

Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder: Dropchance 5%
_beim 5. mal Widder bekommen_

Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes: Dropchance 3,6%
_nie_
Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut
_Nie _

Blauer Protodrache:
_nie_

Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:
_nie_

Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
_nie gesehen_

Weißer Eisbär:
_nie _

3.1-Mounts:
_nie_
___

Phönixküken:
nie =(

Gruselkürbis
_öfter gesehen_

Orakel-Pets
_4/4_


----------



## peddy3008 (11. April 2010)

Das Baronmount: Dropchance 1:100
_hab ich_

Der Razhashi-Raptor: Dropchance 0,25%
noch nie dropen sehen 

Der zulanische Tiger: Dropchance 0,25%
_noch nie dropen sehen_

Der weiße Falkenschreiter: Dropchance 2%
_noch nie dropen sehen_

Alars Asche: Dropchance 2%
_noch nie gesehen_

Streitross von Attumen: Dropchance 1%
_hab ich_

Anzu der Rabenfürst: Dropchance 1%
_nie gedropt_

Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder: Dropchance 5%
_hab ich aber auf Twink^^_

Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes: Dropchance 3,6%
_noch nie dropen sehen_

Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut
_hab ich_

Blauer Protodrache:
_schon rumfliegen gesehen, nicht gedropt_

Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:
_Hab ich _

Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
_Nichtmal den Mob zu Gesicht bekommen ^^_

Weißer Eisbär:
_noch nie gedropt_

3.1-Mounts:
_noch nie gedropt bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_
___

Phönixküken
_schon paar mal gedropt hab ich_

Gruselkürbis
_paar mal gedropt_

Orakel-Pets
_hab alle _


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (11. April 2010)

*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
3x gedroppt (1x mit main 1x mit twink und einmal liegen gelassen (war alleine drin) )

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
1x gedroppt (nicht bekommen)

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
4x gedroppt (1x bekommen & 1x liegen gelassen)

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
bestimmt 20x gedroppt (nie bekommen)

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
nie gedroppt

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
5 oder 6x gedroppt (nie bekommen)

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
1x gedroppt (nicht bekommen)

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
zu oft gedroppt (habe beide mit 4 chars)

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
1x gedroppt (nicht bekommen)

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
an die 10x gedroppt (2x verkauft 1x behalten)

*Blauer Protodrache:*
1x gedroppt (1x bekommen)

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
noch nicht gedroppt

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
nur die leiche gesehen ^^

*Weißer Eisbär:*
nie gedroppt

*Zwielichtdrache
*6x gedroppt (1x bekommen)

*Schwarzdrache
*an die 15x gedroppt (1x mit main und 1x mit twink bekommen)

*Mimirons Kopf
*2x gedroppt (zu wenig dkp <.<)

*AQ 40 Mounts
*unzählige male gedroppt (hab alle bis auf den schwarzen)

*ZA Bär
*zu oft gedropped (1x bekommen)

*Schneller Wolf der Horde
*4 oder 5x gedropped (nicht bekommen)

das waren glaub ich alle oder? ^^ wenn ich bloss mit dolchen so viel glück hätte wie mit mounts -.-'

und bei den pets weiss ich gerade nicht genau aber hab über 100 stück also wird da wohl einiges bei sein ^^


----------



## !Tilu! (11. April 2010)

*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
ca. 50x gekillt noch nicht gedroppt

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
habe ich

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
habe ich

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
habe ich, schon 3x gedroppt

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
1x gedroppt, leider nicht bekommen :-( 8 leute haben den auf mein server

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
habe ich, schon 2x gedroppt

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
1x gedroppt, leider nicht bekommen

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
habe ich beide und sind auch schon ziemlich oft gedroppt

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
noch nie gedroppt

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut:
5x gedroppt, leider nicht bekommen

**Blauer Protodrache:*
2x gedroppt, leider nicht bekommen

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:
seit über 1 Jahr jede Woche das Ei geholt noch nicht gedroppt

**Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
2x tot liegen sehen

**Weißer Eisbär:
das gleiche wie beim grünen proto

**Zwielichtdrache:
1x gedroppt, leider nicht bekommen

**Schwarzdrache:
3x gedroppt, leider nicht bekommen

**Mimirons Kopf:
hat einer auf mein server
**
**AQ 40 Mounts:
habe ich alle 4

**ZA Bär:
oft gedroppt, 1x bekommen

**Schneller Wolf der Horde*:
3x gedroppt, 1x bekommen
*
**Phönixküken:*
oft gedroppt, habe ich mit main und twink
*
*


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (11. April 2010)

*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
Nie droppen sehen.

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
1x gedroppt aber nen freund hat ihn gekriegt.^^

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
nie gesehen

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
Bis jetzt noch nie gedroppt.

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
2 Leute damit fliegen sehen aber selbst nie droppen sehen (naja war nur einmal fds)

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
Seid BC noch nie gesehen.

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
Nie gemacht^^

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
Kodo am letzten Tag bekommen.

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
Nie gedroppt >.<

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
Auch nie gedroppt

*Blauer Protodrache:*
Paar mal gesehen aber sonst nichts

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
Farm ich net^^

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
Viele damit gesehen aber den Mob nichtmal tot gesehen^^

*Weißer Eisbär:*
Nach 20 Beuteln aufgegeben.

____

*Phönixküken*
Habs mitm Main^^

*Gruselkürbis*
Am letzten Tag 3x gedroppt davor NIE.

*Orakel-Pets*
Farm ich net
__


----------



## EkoKnoxville (11. April 2010)

*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
Nie droppen sehen bei ca 10 Runs.

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
Nachdem ca. 30 Run bekommen.

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
nach knapp 100 Runs nichtma droppen sehen
*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
3 Mal auf 70 da gewesen nicht gesehen, 1 mal auf 80 drinne gedroppt und gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
Bei uns haben den 2 aber da noch nie FDS gewesen nicht droppen sehen

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
In BC in 20+ Runs nichteinmal gesehen, auf 80 5 Soloruns nicht einmal gesehen.

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
Noch nie gemacht.

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
Beides mehrmals droppen sehen nie bekommen.

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
Niemals auch nur gesehen.

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
2 mal gedroppt beides mal ne 1 Gewürfelt

*Blauer Protodrache:*
Nicht einmal gesehen

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
Nach 20 eiern oder so keine Lust mehr gehabt 

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
Nie nach gefarmt

*Weißer Eisbär:*
Nach 30 Beuteln aufgegeben.
*
Onyxia Mount:*
Droppen sehen , 9 Leute würfeln ich bin mit 68 erster und der 10te würfelt ne 86 -.-
____

*Phönixküken*
Einmal gesehen nicht bekommen

*Gruselkürbis*
Mit 2 Chars doppelt.

*Orakel-Pet:
Alle ausser den Protodrachenwelpling
* __


----------



## Soldus (11. April 2010)

Die Wolvar und Orakel-Pets gabs eine Woche lang im Dezember/November letztes Jahr nach nem Patch als Kinderwochentest. Zur Abwechslung konnte man das Kind behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab selbst den Wolvar. Ich nehm mal an die werden dann mit der echten Kinderwoche wieder verfügbar sein.

Zu den anderen Mounts. Hab schon alle gesehn die du aufgeschreiben hast, mit Ausnahme des Phönix` und dem Pferd vom Baron.
Selbst hab ich aber keins davon.
Gedroppt hat bei mir auch noch keins.


----------



## EisblockError (11. April 2010)

Belphega schrieb:


> *Welche droppenden Haustiere und Reittiere habt ihr bislang schon droppen sehen?*
> 
> Fangen wir mal an..
> 
> ...


----------



## ipercoop (11. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> *Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
> 3x gedroppt (1x mit main 1x mit twink und einmal liegen gelassen (war alleine drin) )
> 
> *Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
> ...



Ja klar , komm laber uns nicht voll schick mir mal nen Armory-Link per Pn weil ich dir das so nie abkaufe (:


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (11. April 2010)

Das Baronmount ist mein abzulutes lieblings Mount zu BC mehr als 200mal versucht, und zu Lich King hats dan beim 148 Kill gedroppt.

d[-.-]b


----------



## EisblockError (11. April 2010)

EDIT: stimmt, vom Zeitverlorenen hab ich auch schonmal die Leiche gesehen


----------



## Leviathan666 (12. April 2010)

Belphega schrieb:


> *Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
> Nie droppen sehn ^^ Lächerlich. Mindestens 20x getötet


Jetzt werden mich bestimmt viele hassen. Zum letzten Braufestevent habe ich mit jedem 80er einen erhalten. War aber auch jeden Tag beim Eventboss.

Dafür weder Glück bei Anzu, noch in Zul'gurub, noch beim Baron.


----------



## Arosk (12. April 2010)

> *Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
> Nie droppen sehn. Bestimmt 20-30x drin gewesen.



Einmal zu BC drin, gedropt und bekommen.


----------



## wowoo (12. April 2010)

Belphega schrieb:


> Mit 2 Mann in TDM farmen is auch doof, da die alten heroics nachwievor die 1-tag-sperre habn.



Also mit meinen Chars (Hunter, Bär, Mage) schaff ich das leicht solo, bringt aber nichts..
Sicher schon 100x durch und kein droppt, jetzt lass ich's sein und farm lieber die ZG Mounts.


----------



## Waldgeflüster (12. April 2010)

In TDM zusammen mit nem anderen Pala aus der Gilde gewesen und richtig Glück gehabt !
Nach 5 Tagen (also 5 Runs) hatten wir beide das Mount + Kugel.

Mittnacht 1 mal dropen sehen bei vllt 30 Versuchen.

Blauen Proto einmal dropen sehen. Ne 77 gewürfelt und schon Herzrasen bekommen ;P. Was ist ? Einer würfelt 88 -.-

Baron Mount nach über 60 Runs nie dropen sehen.


----------



## Nephaston (12. April 2010)

*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
Nö
*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
Nö

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
Nö

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
nie drin gewesen

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
nie drin geesen

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
nö

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
Noch nie gemacht.

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
widder ja kodo nein

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
nö

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
nix

*Blauer Protodrache:*
haufenweise gesehen keinmal gedroppt

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
2. ei und bäm

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
Nie nach gefarmt

*Weißer Eisbär:*
drecks schneebälle
*
Onyxia Mount:*
nö
____

*Phönixküken*
nie drin gewesen

*Gruselkürbis*
einmal bitte +

*Orakel-Pet:
Alle (Protodrachenwelpling geschenkt bekommen)*


----------



## Xan on Fire (12. April 2010)

*Welche droppenden Haustiere und Reittiere habt ihr bislang schon droppen sehen?*



*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
Hat meine Hexe.



*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
2 oder 3 drin gewesen, aber nicht gedroppt.

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
gleich wie oben

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
Einmal mit Pala rein, aber meiner Freundin dann gelassen 

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
Nie gesehen

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
Nie gesehen, trotz 2 chars ehrfürchtig beim violetten Auge

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
Nie gesehen

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
Widder haebn Hexe, Paladina und Priesterin, Kod o nur Priesterin

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
Nie gesehen

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
Hat meine Magierin

*Blauer Protodrache:*
Haben meine Magierin und mein Paladin und meine Paladina

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
nach den Haustieren keine Eier mehr gekauft^^

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
Nie gesehen

*Weißer Eisbär:*
noch kein Glück gehabt

*3.1-Mounts:*
Schildkröte beim leveln zufällig geangelt
___

*Phönixküken*
Magierin

*Gruselkürbis*
Haben meine Magierin, Hexe  und mein Paladina

*Orakel-Pets*
Vollständig beim Magier


----------



## Dark_Lady (12. April 2010)

*Welche droppenden Haustiere und Reittiere habt ihr bislang schon droppen sehen?

Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
schon nen paar mal gesehen, war aber selber nie drin
*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
wie beim Raptor

*Stratholme Baron Mount*: Dropchance 1%
zumindest mal gesehen, bisher aber noch kein Glück gehabt

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
nen paar mal in dala gesehen

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
noch nie gesehen

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
ich meine es schon mal in dala geshen zu haben, aber mehr auch nicht

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
beide droppen sehen, aber kein Glück gehabt

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
droppen gesehen, aber kein Glück gehabt

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
gesehen

*Blauer Protodrache:*
in dala rumfliegen gesehen

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
ebenfalls nur gesehen

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
noch nie gesehen

*Weißer Eisbär:*
nen paar mal gemacht, bisher kein Glück gehabt
___

*Phönixküken*
1-2x gesehn

*Gruselkürbis*
droppen gesehen, aber nie bekommen - ist das einzige, was mir noch für den Schlotternachtserfolg fehlt

*Orakel-Pets*
hab alle bis auf den Welpen


----------



## Littletall (12. April 2010)

Ich hab die Zügel des blauen Protodrachen oder wie die heißen, droppen sehen, das Mount von Skadi. Leider hab weder ich noch mein Freund es gewonnen. Schade, da der Kampf gegen Skadi ein totales Durcheinander war und ich es einem der DDs überhaupt nicht gegönnt habe (der hat es glaub ich, zum Glück auch nicht gewonnen). Waren damals als Tank und Heiler dabei.


----------



## Amandea (12. April 2010)

*Welche droppenden Haustiere und Reittiere habt ihr bislang schon droppen sehen?*

Fangen wir mal an..


*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
gefühlte 200 mal, nie gedropt, sehe aber andere damit

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
1 mal im Monat drin, sehs nur bei anderen

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
gleich wie oben

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
Auf lvl 70 gedropt, habs n Freund überlassen. Mit lvl 80 2 mal drin gewesen, dropte beide male. Eins hab ich, eins ein anderer Freund

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
nie dropen sehen, Prollen aber paar auf dem Server mit rum

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
Nie droppen sehn.

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
Nie droppen sehn

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
Kodo hat ein Freund bekommen, ein Twink von mir den Widder, den wollte vor vor dem Erfolgssystem keiner haben^^

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
nie droppen sehn

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
Als eine der ersten auf dem Server gbekommen. 25er Raid mit ner 98 gewonnen. Habs auch schon öfter gesehen.

*Blauer Protodrache:*
Einmal gedropt, gleich bekommen

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
nach 50 Eiern sollte ich es langsam mal aufgeben

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
Nichtmal den Mob zu Gesicht bekommen ^^

*Weißer Eisbär:*
nach 150 Dailys kein Bock mehr gehabt

*Azurdrache:*
50 mal Maly mit allen Chars und Mittwoch zum ersten mal dropen sehen, hat direkt mein Twink bekommen. In Ocu mind 25 mal drin gewesen seit es die Tasche gibt, durfte immer nur anderen Leuten gratulieren

*3.1-Mounts:*
noch keins gesehn.
___

*Phönixküken*
mit 70 bekommen, öfter gedropt
*
Gruselkürbis*
zig mal dropen sehn und hat auch jeder meiner Chars

*Orakel-Pets*
Gibts das? Kenne nur das von dem Kinderfest da wo man sich entscheiden musste ob Oracelpet oder Wolvarpet.
__


----------



## Azerak (12. April 2010)

*Welche droppenden Haustiere und Reittiere habt ihr bislang schon droppen sehen?

Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
Irgendwann mal droppen sehen. 
*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
Habe ich bereits. 

*Stratholme Baron Mount*: Dropchance 1%
Einen Tag rangesetzt: 23 Runs dann wars meins... ein Freund hats am gleichen Tag "gefarmt". Er brauchte nur 7 oder 8 >.<

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
Brauchten das Küken... 4 mal in 2 Wochen rein:  3 Schreiter (1 hab ich), 2 Küken, 1 Kugel

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
noch nie fds durchgemacht.

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
droppen sehen.

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
beide droppen sehen, aber kein Glück gehabt

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
Hab ich.

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
Mammut~ bääh.. droppen sehen - schon mehrmals

*Blauer Protodrache:*
droppen sehen.

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
natürlich schon irgendwo gesehen. Haben tu ichs nicht.

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
Mit nem Freund zusammen gelegt... war mit Druide dabei... von daher gepasst. 

*Weißer Eisbär:*
4 mal daily bisher gemacht... natürlich nicht gekriegt und farm auch nicht hinterher ^^
___

*Phönixküken*
Bestimmt schon 8 mal gesehen. Mit 3 Characteren hab ich das. So selten is das nun echt nicht.

*Gruselkürbis*
Mit 4 Characteren hab ichs - nicht selten.

*Orakel-Pets*
Kein Intresse an den ollen Eiern ^^



Irgendwann droppen die Dinger sowieso.


----------



## Fremder123 (12. April 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben, da ich in der Hinsicht doch öfters mal einen Sonnenaccount besitze (im Gegensatz zum Würfelpech in ICC derzeit -.-):

Ich besitze:

- Totenschwurs Todesstreitross (3x Farmrun, beim 3. Mal gedroppt); ist übrigens eins der tollsten mounts nach wie vor und als Zwerg auf Alliseite werd ich immer noch manchmal angesprochen wo man das herbekommt - werd sicher auf ewig damit rumreiten^^
- Braufestkodo (keine Ahnung wie oft drin während der Festwoche, aber doch des öfteren, 2x droppen sehen, 1x bekommen)
- Blauer Proto (gefühlte 100x drin gewesen und insgesamt 3x droppen sehen - 2x verwürfelt; beim 3. dropp bekommen)
- Meeresschildkröte (wollte im Sholazarbecken angeln skillen und hab sie mit Skill 290 aus einem Nesselfischschwarm gezogen)
- Weißer Eisbär (nach 3 Wochen entspannten, nicht täglich gemachten Tagesquests... Schneebälle mag ich seither trotzdem nimmer^^)
- Phönixküken (vorm dropp bereits mehrfach drin aber nix, dann mit einer Jägerin aus meiner alten Gilde nachgeschaut und es droppte; weil es ihr Twink war hat sie es meinem Main überlassen)
- alle AQ-Insektenmounts außer dem roten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Riesige Kanalratte (hatte mich nach Einführung des Dungeonfinders nur fix nach Dala geportet weil der 1. Tank abgehauen war und ich bis zum Invite des nächsten zum Zeitvertreib etwas angeln wollte und peng, da hing sie am Haken^^)

Mein Arsenal-Link, damit es nicht nach Hirngespinsten klingt: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Todeswache&cn=Mj%C3%B6lnir

Derzeit am Farmen des Weißen Falkenschreiters, aber noch kein Glück gehabt - 1x droppen sehen, hat aber unser Heilbäumchen erwürfelt. Sei ihr natürlich gegönnt.^^


----------



## Funkydiddy (12. April 2010)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Das hat doch eh Niemand..
> Es existiert im Loot-Table, aber die Dropchance liegt sicher bei 0% damits niemand bekommt..
> 
> Wenns anders wär, dann hätts doch schon mal einer droppen sehen, nicht wahr?


Also nen Wl auf meinen Server fliegt damit zurzeit rum....


----------



## Martok352 (12. April 2010)

*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
Schon 1k Leute damit rumlaufen gesehen, aber trotz 1k runs bei mir nie gedroppt =(

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
Einmal droppen gesehen, wurde mir aber weggewürfelt... =/

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
nie droppen sehen...

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
Erstes mal drinne droppen sehen weggewürfelt...
*
Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
bei uns aufm Server seh ich 3 damit rumfliegen...

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
Zu BC war ich paarmal drinne, aber keine lust da zu farmen... =/

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
hab nichtmal den hero key^^

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
Braufestkodo... eines meiner unbenützten Reittiere... hab meinen Chopper und meine Mammuts lieber^^

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
Ebenfalls nie droppen sehen. Bestimmt 100x getötet.

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
Schon oft gesehen... nie gewonnen

*Blauer Protodrache:*
nie droppen sehen nur zweimal dabei im TS zugehört 

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
Meins =)

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
gehört auch mir... xd... kleines Kommentarrr: sucht ihn dann, wenn ihn keiner suchen würde... hab ihn zu Silvester um 23 Uhr gekillt^^ und nein bin nicht den ganzen Abend am PC gesessen sondern hab jede Stunde mal nachgesehen...

*Weißer Eisbär:*
Ich hasse dailys...

das wär dann meine Liste... hab immo 89 Reittiere und die 100 sollt ich bald zusammenhaben^^


----------



## Azerak (12. April 2010)

-


----------



## Cazor (13. April 2010)

Meine 60er Priesterin sucht ihre T0 Hose. Beim 8. Run auf den Baron wurde sie ehrfürchtig und das is gedroppt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihre T0 Hose hat sie immer noch nicht.


----------



## Belty (13. April 2010)

*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
Bisher noch nicht oft drin gewesen, vielleicht zehn mal - kein Dropp .-(

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
Bei meinen vierten ZG Raid gedroppt und gewonenn :-)

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
Noch nie droppen gesehen, bisher gefühlte 50 mal drin gewesen.

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
Bisher rund 20 mal drin gewesen, einmal droppen gesehen, ging an einen meiner Farmkollegen.

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
Gefühlte 50 mal drin gewesen, kein Dropp.

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
Kara, ja war das noch ne schöne Zeit :-) - gefühlte 100 mal drinnen, noch nie droppen sehen.

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
War recht selten drin, man bruacht ja auch einen Dudu mit der dementsprechenden Quest - nie droppen gesehen.

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
Oha unzählige male drin gewesen, nie droppen sehen^^

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
Gleiches wie beim Braufestkodo

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
Nach etwa 20 Runs gedroppt und ich hatte Würfelnglück :-)

*Blauer Protodrache:*
Nach unzähligen Runs, auch schon fast gefühlte 100 ist es gedroppt und ich hatte mal wieder Würfelglück :-)

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
Beim zweiten Ei ist er geschlüpft, das Glück war mir hold.

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
Kein Dropp, geschweige den jemals den Mob gesehen zu haben - aber auch nie nach ihm gesucht.

*Weißer Eisbär:*
Unzählige Beutel, nie drin gesesen :-(

*3.1-Mounts:*
? was ist denn das ?
___

*Phönixküken*
Rund 20 mal drinnen, bisher dreimal gedroppt.

*Gruselkürbis*
Relativ oft gedroppt für ein seltenes Pet.

*Orakel-Pets*
Kenn ich gar nicht^^


----------



## Janaki (13. April 2010)

Ich hab vor Jahren, als ich noch klein und dumm war, im Schlingendorntal den Hyazinthara gefunden. Weil ich mit dem Viech nix anfangen konnte, da hatte ich noch nix mit Mounts und Pets am Hut, hab ichs meinem Gildenleiter geschenkt. Jetzt hab ich gestern im Handelschannel gesehen, dass der Vogel 12000 Gold wert ist... mir stand der Kinnladen offen, vorallem weil mein Gildencheffe den Char mit dem Ara nicht mehr spielt....


----------



## Shaila (13. April 2010)

Janaki schrieb:


> Ich hab vor Jahren, als ich noch klein und dumm war, im Schlingendorntal den Hyazinthara gefunden. Weil ich mit dem Viech nix anfangen konnte, da hatte ich noch nix mit Mounts und Pets am Hut, hab ichs meinem Gildenleiter geschenkt. Jetzt hab ich gestern im Handelschannel gesehen, dass der Vogel 12000 Gold wert ist... mir stand der Kinnladen offen, vorallem weil mein Gildencheffe den Char mit dem Ara nicht mehr spielt....



Ich würd sofort rausrennen und irgend einen Baum ausreisen.


----------



## Miarum (13. April 2010)

*Das Baronmount:
Ich war als mein Priester 54 einmal drinne, er ist gedroppt, ich hab ihn bekommen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Razhashi-Raptor:
Einmal mit Kumpel drinne, dachten droppt eh kein Mount, joa, es ist gedroppt, wir haben beide Bedarf gemacht, er hats bekommen, danach nie wieder gesehen. ^^

Der zulanische Tiger:
Nie droppen sehen, aber seh etliche damit in den Hauptstädten

Der weiße Falkenschreiter:
Einmal droppen sehen, Freundin überlassen, weil ich Totenschwur hatte, danach nie wieder droppen sehen. Dafür 2x Kücken und 5x Kugel (die ne niedriger Dropchance hat?! xD)

Alars Asche:
Nie fds gemacht, zweimal jemanden mit rumfliegen sehen.

Streitross von Attumen:
Nie gedroppt, paarmal gesehen, ist eh hässlich ^^


**Anzu der Rabenfürst:
War jetzt 5 Wochen drinne... endlich ist er meins <3

Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:
Nie droppen sehen, weil mein Internet war beim dem Event weg -.- Aber Kodos seh ich viele..

Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:
Nie droppen sehen, aber schon paarmal gesehen

Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut:
5x droppen sehen, immer total knapp vorbeigewürfelt, aber einmal hab ich es mal gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blauer Protodrache:
1x droppen sehen, war die zweite mit dem würfeln -.-

Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:
hab die Eier nicht mitgezählt, jedenfalls hab ich das dumme Vieh.. ^^

Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
Nur mal die Leiche gefunden, weil das Vieh vor der Nase meiner Freundin gespawnt ist, sie aber zu lahm war und ich suchen helfen sollte.. dann nochmal 1x in Dala gesehen.

Weißer Eisbär:
Ich kotze langsam von den Daylies.. nie droppt der ^^ Aber schon oft gesehen

Phönixküken:
Wie gesagt, 2x gedroppt ^^

Gruselkürbis:
Hab den oft droppen sehen, bekommen natürlich auch x)

**Orakel-Pets:
Habsch alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Keine Ahnung was mit der Schrift los ist. Wollte gar nicht alles fett haben.
**
* *
*


----------



## screamvirus (18. August 2010)

*Das Baronmount:
200mal dann kams mit twink schon beim 60mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Razhashi-Raptor:
auch nach ca 60 solokills bekommen

Der zulanische Tiger:
Nie droppen sehen

Der weiße Falkenschreiter:
fünfmal droppen sehen bekommen

Alars Asche:
nach 28runs gedroppt bekommen

Streitross von Attumen:
1mal gedroppt   nicht bekommen


**Anzu der Rabenfürst:
Nach 6runs gedroppt bekommen

Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:
Beide gedroppt bekommen

Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:
Nie droppen sehen

Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut:
nie droppen sehn

Blauer Protodrache:
1x droppen sehen, gleich bekommen

Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:
nie eier gesammelt

Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
nach 6wochen suchen gefunden und gekillt



Phönixküken:
gedroppt bekommen

Gruselkürbis:
gedroppt bekommen

**
grüsse Scream
**
**
*
[/quote]


----------



## Snorry (18. August 2010)

*Das Baronmount:* noch nie

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* noch nie

*Der zulanische Tiger:* noch nie

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* noch nie

*Alars Asche:*einmal gedroppt.....nicht bekommen

*Streitross von Attumen:* noch nie

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* noch nie

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* einmal bekommen

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* noch nie

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*: noch nie

*Blauer Protodrache:* einmal gedroppt.....nicht bekommen

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:* im 2ten ei mit main.....twink wartet seit anfang 2009

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:* noch nie

*Weißer Eisbär:* noch nie

*3.1-Mounts:* welche sollen das sein?
___

*Phönixküken*: noch nie

*Gruselkürbis*: unzählige mal

*Orakel-Pets*: 3/4
__

Nachtrag:

Roter Quiarijiresonanzkristall hatte ich beim ersten AQ 40 Solofarmen :-) gleich beim ersten Trash-mob von den 4 Wächtern am Eingang


----------



## chrasher (18. August 2010)

Die Quest für den weißen Eisbären ungefähr 200x gemacht und was bekomme ich?
Müll, Gold und komische Haustiere. Aber nicht ein einziges Mal das Reittier. :/


----------



## pingu77 (18. August 2010)

Hyazinthara. <3

Mage hochgelevelt und wie aus dem Nichts gedroppt. (:


----------



## Dhundron (18. August 2010)

Ich habe in den 60er-Zeiten mit einem Freund die Kreuzfahrer-Formel gefarmt. So lange, bis wir sie beide hatten.
Vor drei Tagen waren wir beide mal wieder beim Farmen in ZG und der Raptor droppte.

Wie bei der Formel, habe ich sie ihm weggewürfelt ^^ .. aber weiter farmen tun wir natürlich, bis er ihn auch hat; Thekal farmen wir genauso ab.

Übrigens, in meinem ersten Ei der Orakel war der grüne Protodrache drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße, Dhundron

P.S.: Sieht man mein Profilbild eigentlich nur schwarz?


----------



## -Mjoellnir- (18. August 2010)

also mit meinem main hab ich

das baronmount
den eisbären
anzu
grüner proto
blauer proto
schwarzes kriegsmammut
weisser falkenschreiter

ZG mounts werden regelmässig gefarmt,leider noch kein einziges droppen sehen.



mit meinem twink durch sehr viel zufall aufm weg von 79-80 die letzten quests abgeben den zeitverlorenen proto. getroffen und gelegt

bei den ganzen event-mounts hat ich bisher leider kein glück

brauch noch 3 mounts auf 100, leider viel zu faul um die argentumdaylis zu machen,und mir die fehlenden mounts für die marken zu holen


----------



## Panthro (18. August 2010)

letztens das ERSTE mal AK 25 gewesen.....

und was droppt?????.....


*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut

und wer hat es bekommen?????....

na ich natürlich!!!

lol!! freu!!!
*


----------



## Natti (18. August 2010)

Hallo,

Das Baronmount: Dropchance 1:100
_noch nie dropen sehen_

Der Razhashi-Raptor: Dropchance 0,25%
noch nie dropen sehen (dropt aber^^)

Der zulanische Tiger: Dropchance 0,25%
_hab ich mit meinem Krieger_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der weiße Falkenschreiter: Dropchance 2%
_noch nie gesehen_

Alars Asche: Dropchance 2%
_hab ich mit meinem Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

Streitross von Attumen: Dropchance 1%
_nie gedroppt_

Anzu der Rabenfürst: Dropchance 1%
_nie gedropt_

Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder: Dropchance 5%
_Kodo an meine Frau verloren und den Widder hab ich mit meinem Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes: Dropchance 3,6%
_auch nie gedropt_

Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut
_droppen gesehen aber nicht gewonnen._

Blauer Protodrache:
_schon rumfliegen gesehen, nicht gedropt_

Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:
_bis jetzt noch nie im Ei bei mir gewesen meine Frau hatte den beim 1 mal drin_

Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
_Nichtmal den Mob zu Gesicht bekommen ^^_

Weißer Eisbär:
_noch nicht bekommen _


----------



## Seryma (18. August 2010)

Ich farm seit ein paar Wochen den zulianischen Tiger und den Razhashi-Raptor aus ZG... laut GM (hab ich wegen nem Bug gefragt gehabt^^) haben beide eine Droppchance von genau 1%!!


----------



## Chiichi (18. August 2010)

...und ich dachte ich hätte pech (obwohl man es Pech nennen kann wenn das Mount, welches man unbedingt will nicht dropt xD)


Das Baronmount: Dropchance 1:100
Nie gesehen farme es aber nicht

Der Razhashi-Raptor: Dropchance 0,25%
Hab ihn...

Der zulanische Tiger: Dropchance 0,25%
...will aber den Tiger T_T

Der weiße Falkenschreiter: Dropchance 2%
erst 2-3mal gemacht also eher nicht

Alars Asche: Dropchance 2%
ich geh da nicht rein weil ichs eh ned bekomm und dann nur depremiert bin ^^

Streitross von Attumen: Dropchance 1%
Paar mal drin gewesen aber nix

Anzu der Rabenfürst: Dropchance 1%
Nicht direkt gesehen aber ich war mit nem Kumpel im TS er sagt er geht zum ersten mal rein und BÄM wars Mount drin ^^

Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder: Dropchance 5%
Widder hab ich und hab ihn kurz darauf nochmal gesehen. Kodo nie gesehen.

Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes: Dropchance 3,6%
Nie gedroppt

Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut
Würfelglück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn die Würfel schon beim Gear schlecht fallen dann bekomm ich halt Mounts ^^

Blauer Protodrache:
nie gesehen

Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:
...6Tage bis zum nächsten öffnen... 

Zeitverlorener Protodrache:
nope... nur tot ^^

Weißer Eisbär:
nach ewigkeiten bekommen

3.1-Mounts:
Schildkröte sollte ich mal wieder Angeln gehen ôo


----------



## Bandit 1 (18. August 2010)

*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
hab ich 1x mit meinem damalien Main

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
Jede Woche 1x drinne, nie gesehen

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
gleich wie oben

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
Etwa 20x drin gewesen, nie gesehen.

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
Erst einmal überhaupt rumfliegen sehn - und nie droppen sehn.

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
2x droppen sehen, immer zu wenig DKP gehabt...

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
war nur 2x mit einem Druiden drin, nie droppen sehen

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
2x Kodo, 1x Widder droppen sehen - nie gekriegt

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
1x droppen sehen, eine 2 gewürfelt....

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
5x droppen sehen, nie gekriegt

*Blauer Protodrache:*
noch nicht droppen sehen, einer aus der Gilde hat ihn aber

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
hab ich jetzt mit 3 Chars

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
Nie gesehen das Vieh noch nicht mal tot - fliegen aber viele mit dem Mount rum

*Weißer Eisbär:*
1x beim ersten Beutel, der andere nach vielen Wochen

*3.1-Mounts:* welche ?

___

*Phönixküken*
nope

*Gruselkürbis*
haben glaube ich alle meine Chars

*Orakel-Pets*
nope

Mein Main hat nun 92 Mounts. So langsam müssen mal ein paar der seltenen Mounts kommen, sonst wird das nix mit den 100. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_(ok, die letzten 3 Monate habe ich gar nicht gespielt, so wirds natürlich nix ^^)_


----------



## Nimbrod (18. August 2010)

*Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100 <-- no nie
*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25% <-- in 4 jahren WoW 2x
*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25% <-- Hab ich und droppen gesehen habe ich es .. öhm 3x 
*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2% <-- noch nie
*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2% <-- noch nie (gut ich war in der ini vllt auch erst 10x oder so)
*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1% <-- noch nie und ich bin mit 2 chars erfüchtig
*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1% <-- noch nie aber auch erst 2x probiert
*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5% <-- mit meinem Schurken beide Braufestwidder durch die Q den Kodo gewonnen aber an meine Freundin verschenkt, Krieger: Kodo gewonnen
*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6% <-- 2x Droppen sehen 1x gewonnen
*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut <-- 3x droppen sehen, beim ersten mal wo ich es gewonnen habe, habe ich es meiner Freundin geschenkt beim 2ten hat sie gewonnen und mir dann geschenkt ^^*
*Blauer Protodrache:* <- noch nie
*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:* <-- meine Freundin hat ihn ^^
*Zeitverlorener Protodrache: <- nicht mal gesehen*
*Weißer Eisbär: <-- gefühlte 234242309342147825x die Quest gemacht noch nie gesehen aber meine Freundin hat ihn ^^*


----------



## dedennis (18. August 2010)

*Ich hab schon gesehen aber noch nie bekommen:
Alars Asche
**Blauer Protodrache*
*Gruselkürbis*


----------



## Mosaik (18. August 2010)

*Ony Mount*...meins und das beim 3. Run oder so
Restlichen Mounts nur "erfarmt" durch Raids
*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut* -> 3. Mal droppen sehn kein Glück gehabt

aber das "Beste"...ich lvl mit einem RL Freund zusammen unsere Twinks und dabei sind die seltensten Haustiere gedroppt...er hat alle gewonnen :/
*Hyazinthara*
*Ekelhafte Schlammling (nicht mehr sicher)
**Welpling*


----------



## Lornorr (18. August 2010)

*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
Ich war bestimmt auch 120 mal drin seir Classic und auch noch nie droppen sehen.

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
Zul gehe ich einmal wöchentlich, zur zeit ca 50 mal drin gewesen.... nix

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
gleich wie oben

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
Damals in BC gewonnen :-)

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
Droppen sehen... PM hat ihn sich geschnappt uns ist weg

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
nix

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
den will ich nicht

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
Immer verloren

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
nach 75 trys nie droppen sehen

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
Hab ich mit ner 100 mal gewonnen :-)

*Blauer Protodrache:*
Meinst du den Blaudrachen ausm Occulus? der war bei mir im 10 Paket.

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
Vor ca. 2 Montaem im Ei gehabt. Bis dahin jede Woche ein Ei geholt.

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
Das hab ich aufgegeben:

*Weißer Eisbär:*
Nach 20 Beuteln hatte ich den

Außerdem hab ich die* Meeresschildkröte*

___

*Phönixküken*
Mit dem Falkenschreiter gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gruselkürbis*
Durfte ich mal gewinnen, als den keiner mehr brauchte. Aber du kannst den auch im Paket drin haben vom Event.. also fleißig süßes oder saures machen


----------



## Anonymus299 (18. August 2010)

Totenschwurs Ponny: Noch nie droppen gesehen.
Weißer Falkenschreiter: grade eben gedropt (Kein witz)
Grüner Proto: Nie Gedropt
Al'ar: Einnmal gesehen. Hab nen Farmraid aufgemacht. Noch nie droppen sehen.
Eisbär: Grade am "farmen"
Meeresschildkröte: Gedropt als ich den Hering für den Meta geangelt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pets habich zu Hauf...kkb zu gucken welches nicht und welches doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 müssten aber an die 100 sein.




aber mal ehrlich das EINZIGE mount das man als SELTEN bezeichnen kann ist Allars Asche 

Und das Schwarze Quiraipanzerdronendingsbums


----------



## Azerak (18. August 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> aber mal ehrlich das EINZIGE mount das man als SELTEN bezeichnen kann ist Allars Asche


Falsch - würden die Leute da reingehen würde es in Massen droppen. Hat die höchste Dropchance von allen drop Mounts. ^^
PS: Bei uns aufm Server gibts davon schon ein paar. Anzahl steigend.
Den Azurdrachen hab ich bisher nur 1 mal gesehen... und das gestern.  Tollstes Flugmount <3


----------



## Megaschlumpf (18. August 2010)

@ TE: Du hattest ja wirklich ein Riesen Pech (:

Also gesehen habe ich bis auf Alars Asche schon jedes dieser Mounts..
Ich selber habe:
-Anzu
-Braufest Widder
-Braufest Kodo
-Zeitverlorener Protodrache
-Grüner Protodrache (nach genau 39 Eiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [Strichliste ftw ^^])
-Todesstreitross vom Baron
-Weißer Eisbär

Pets habe ich nur den Protodrachenwelpen und den Gruselkürbis also nichts allzu besonderes (:

Natürlich nicht alles mit 1 char (:
Man könnte sagen, ich hatte viel Glück in den 4 Jahren WoW und vorallem den fast 2 Jahren WotLK ^^

So long


----------



## Varagon (18. August 2010)

__

Welche droppenden Haustiere und Reittiere habt ihr bislang schon droppen sehen?


*Das Baronmount: Dropchance 1:100*
1x mit meinem Main war 1x drin einfach nur Glück gehabt.

*Der Razhashi-Raptor: Dropchance 0,25%*
ähnlich, noch nie gedropt

*Der zulanische Tiger: Dropchance 0,25%*
gleich wie oben

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter: Dropchance 2%*
1x dropen sehen, musste aber passen weil es so abgemacht war...

*Alars Asche: Dropchance 2%*
noch nie gedropt, 2x da

*Streitross von Attumen: Dropchance 1%*
hm, das finde ich hässlich also kein bedarf

*Anzu der Rabenfürst: Dropchance 1%*
finde kein Dudu der das Quest gemacht hat -.-

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder: Dropchance 5%*
nie dropen sehen

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes: Dropchance 3,6%*
siehe oben

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
gesehen wird bei uns aber /rdm verteilt

*Blauer Protodrache:*
noch nie gesehen?!

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
Mich nervt die wartezeit dauert mir zu lang *g

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
gesehen, aber tot *g

*Weißer Eisbär:*
Wo gibt es das denn?

*3.1-Mounts:*
hm?
___

*Phönixküken*
2x mit Main und Twink, dropt oft finde ich

*Gruselkürbis*
hab es mit main und twink
*
Orakel-Pets*
hab ich auch noch nicht dropen sehen
__


*Gings euch besser? (: *

Antwort: ein wenig alles reine Glücksache, bestes Bsp. Schildkröte auch mit main und twink und immer habe ich im TS gesagt "Ich Angel mir jetzt die Schildkröte" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Provieh (18. August 2010)

Den ZA Tiger und den Falkenschreiter beim ersten Mal droppen sehen, ansonsten noch nie was.


----------



## Mondenkynd (18. August 2010)

*Welche droppenden Haustiere und Reittiere habt ihr bislang schon droppen sehen?*

Fangen wir mal an..


*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
0 drops mit mehreren Chars

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
0 drops

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
o drops

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
0 drops

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
1-2 fliegen bei uns aufm Server rum (65k Preisgeld bei drop)

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
0 drops

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
0 mal droppen sehen mit Dudu

*Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
1-2 mal droppen sehen

*Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
1 mal droppen sehen

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
2 mal droppen sehen

*Blauer Protodrache:*
1 mal droppen sehen

*Zügel des grünen Protodrachen:*
0 drops 

*Zeitverlorener Protodrache:*
Nichtmal den Mob zu Gesicht bekommen ^^

*Weißer Eisbär:*
0 mal droppen sehen

___

*Phönixküken*
0 mal droppen sehen

*Gruselkürbis*
Wenige male droppen sehen und 2 mal bekommen

*Orakel-Pets*
0 mal droppen sehen
__

Alles mit 8 x 80ern und 3 x 70ern (auf anderem Server) und über mehrere Jahre Spielzeit.....mein Glück = Null 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (18. August 2010)

*Welche droppenden Haustiere und Reittiere habt ihr bislang schon droppen sehen?*

Fangen wir mal an..


*Das Baronmount:* Dropchance 1:100
Ich war bestimmt schon 2000x drinnen - habs einmal bisher mit meinem 70er Rogue.

*Der Razhashi-Raptor:* Dropchance 0,25%
Jede Woche 1x drinne, pre-BC einmal wöchentlich geraidet. Einmal in Classic droppen sehen, auch gewonnen, aber der PM hats geninjat.

*Der zulanische Tiger:* Dropchance 0,25%
gleich, is nur noch nie gedropt.

*Der weiße Falkenschreiter:* Dropchance 2%
Etwa 50x drin gewesen, nie gesehen.

*Alars Asche:* Dropchance 2%
Erst einmal überhaupt rumfliegen sehn - und nie droppen sehn.

*Streitross von Attumen:* Dropchance 1%
Einmal droppen sehen. Bestimmt 100x drin gewesen.

*Anzu der Rabenfürst:* Dropchance 1%
Über 500x drin gewesen seit Wotlk(solo als Druide), nie gedropt.
*
Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
Ebenfalls nie droppen sehen. Bestimmt 100x getötet.

*Großes schwarzes Kriesgsmammut*
Einmal droppen sehen und meine Freundin, die immer meint ein Black-Account zu haben hat ihn gestern bekommen.

*Blauer Protodrache:*
Hat meine Freundin ebenfalls 3x, habs einmal droppen sehen, nicht bekommen..

___

*Phönixküken*
1x unter 50x gedropt

*Gruselkürbis*
3x droppen sehen, einmal bekommen.

__


So wars bei mir.


----------



## Schlaviner (18. August 2010)

Belphega schrieb:


> *Braufestkodo/Braufestwidder:* Dropchance 5%
> Nie droppen sehn ^^ Lächerlich. Mindestens 20x getötet
> 
> *Zügel des Kopflosen-Reiter-Pferdes:* Dropchance 3,6%
> ...



Kodo hab ich 2008 beim 2. anlauf bekommen
Zügel hat mein Bruder mit seinem Char gleich am ersten tag um 1:10 Uhr Nachts bekommen.
Mammut aus AK hab ich mit Main, und Bruder mit main 
Welche Orakel Pets sind gemeint? Die Schlange unso gibts ausm ei und das andere Orakel Pet gabs nur am Kindertag in Dala.


PS Ja bei Mounts hab ich immer glück, aber wenns um ääppppixxx geht nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Schlaviner


----------



## lord just (18. August 2010)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Das hat doch eh Niemand..
> Es existiert im Loot-Table, aber die Dropchance liegt sicher bei 0% damits niemand bekommt..
> 
> Wenns anders wär, dann hätts doch schon mal einer droppen sehen, nicht wahr?



auf dem server thrall hab ich es schon bei nem orc schamanen gesehen. dropchance liegt afaik auch bei 0.1% wodurch man ca. 1000mal das auge laufen müsste um den zu bekommen.


dann zum wolvar pet. es existiert schon seit anfang von wotlk in der datenbank und man ist in der vergangenheit davon ausgegangen, dass man es aus der wolvarflasche bekommt aber mittlerweile weiß man das man es über die kinderwochen in dalaran bekommt.


----------



## Bighorn (18. August 2010)

Weißer Eisbär hab ich mit 2 Chars

Raptor hab ich im dritten Versuch bekommen, zu Classik 1 mal gesehen. Da hat ihn ausgerechnet ein Troll bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tiger farm ich noch

Grüne Drache aus dem Ei hab ich mit einem Char im 4ten Ei gehabt. Zwei weitere Chars brüten schon ne Ewigkeit - ohne Erfolg.

Drache Oculus, hab ich mit 3 Char in der ersten und zweiten Woche bekommen.

Alars Asche hat unser Raidleiter gleich das erte mal zu BC Zeiten bekommen. Seither keinen weiteren auf dem Server gesehen.


----------



## Knallkörper (18. August 2010)

Guck mal bei Kosos - Wrathbringer was bei dem vor kurzem gedroppt ist! ;P


----------



## Anonymus299 (18. August 2010)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Das hat doch eh Niemand..
> Es existiert im Loot-Table, aber die Dropchance liegt sicher bei 0% damits niemand bekommt..
> 
> Wenns anders wär, dann hätts doch schon mal einer droppen sehen, nicht wahr?



Joa die dropchance liegt bei 2%.........

1: Es ist n Raid also nur einmal pro Woche betretbar
2: Früher haben auch nicht alle es geschafft Kel'thas zu legen und heute geht keiner mehr rein.
3: Wenn es mal dropt dann Kloppen sich 10-20 Leute um das Vie.


----------



## Anonymus299 (18. August 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> Guck mal bei Kosos - Wrathbringer was bei dem vor kurzem gedroppt ist! ;P






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

13.08.2010Vollführte die Heldentat [Schneller weißer Falkenschreiter].

Wurde die Dropchance bei dem Ding nicht hochgesetzt da es mit Cata entfernt werden soll (bzw die Instanz)? Oder nur n Gerücht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Schau mal was bei mir gedropt ist (Käsetoast - Alleria) XD

Edith: Doppelpost war keine Absicht...wollte den beim vorherigen reineditieren, habs aber verpennt -.-


----------



## Cazor (18. August 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> *Welche droppenden Haustiere und Reittiere habt ihr bislang schon droppen sehen?*
> 
> Fangen wir mal an..
> 
> ...




Update:

*Razzashiraptor:*  am 25.04. gedroppt, also 2 Wochen nach meinem Eintrag hier, Tiger und Attumens Gaul immer noch nicht


*Baronmount*: bekommen, als ich meinen 2. Account (classic Priester) durch Stratholme "verholfen" habe auf der Suche nach der T0 Hose
gedroppt beim 8. Versuch, die Hose ist beim 27. Anlauf gedroppt^^
bekommen hats die Priesterin, obwohl ich mich 100 Mounts bedenklich nähere..


----------

